# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Jeffery Epstein suicided in jail last night

## Matt Collins

Apparently he knew too much:


https://www.foxnews.com/us/jeffrey-epstein-injured-nyc-jail-cell-possible-suicide

[Mod Edit]




> Convicted pedophile Jeffrey Epstein died overnight in an apparent suicide, law enforcement sources told the Post Saturday.
> 
> A gurney carrying Epstein was wheeled into New York Downtown Hospital around 7:30 a.m.
> 
> A call for a reported cardiac arrest came in at 6:38 a.m., Fire Department sources said.
> 
> Two weeks ago, Epstein, 66, was placed on suicide watch after he was found nearly unconscious in his cell with injuries to his neck.
> ...
> https://nypost.com/2019/08/10/convic...-epstein-dead/

----------


## Anti Globalist

Wishing you guys could see the shocked look I have on my face right now.

----------


## Origanalist

> Apparently he knew too much:
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/jeffrey-epstein-injured-nyc-jail-cell-possible-suicide


Old news Matt..

----------


## FunkBuddha

ABC News - Go.com: Jeffrey Epstein, accused sex trafficker, dies by suicide: Officials.
https://abcnews-go-com.cdn.ampprojec...ry?id=64881684

----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke



----------


## shakey1

Suicide... riiiiiight.

----------


## sparebulb

THEY are getting better at running the timelines.

Memo in the office:  Be sure to announce the "suicide" AFTER confirmation that the airplane has landed in Tel Aviv.

I wonder if they will use the same coroner and pathologist that they used for Ken Lay?

Oh, that's right.  They didn't use one at all.

Last thought.

Youtube, or it didn't happen.

----------


## Sammy

I'm not shocked to be honest!

----------


## vita3

How long does Ghislaine Maxwell have to live?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Old news Matt..


He actually died, not just injured.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

There will be no justice.

Trump said he could murder someone on 5th Avenue and his support wouldn't drop.  He was right because he completely and thoroughly understands how the political game works... because that is what just happened: Jeffery Epstein was just murdered in front of 7 billion people, and absolutely NOTHING will change.

It was most likely the Clintons of course, but that doesn't actually matter... There is a brilliant line in The Godfather II: "If anything in this life is certain, if history has taught us anything, it is that you can kill anyone."

They're becoming more bold.  



Those of you still giving cover to the State need to check your premises.

----------


## Origanalist

> He actually died, not just injured.


Ya, I see that now. The link he gave said nothing about it though.

----------


## invisible

The only surprising thing about this, is that it took as long as it did.  I wonder if this was a favor to trump's old buddies the clintons and israel, he could have made sure that such an important witness was well protected.  This could be chalked up as either another of trump's failures, or another of his successes.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

How convenient. Add another to the Clinton body count.

----------


## KEEF

> How convenient. Add another to the Clinton body count.


This^.

----------


## timosman

Collins gets a neg rep for serving old $#@!.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> THEY are getting better at running the timelines.
> 
> Memo in the office:  Be sure to announce the "suicide" AFTER confirmation that the airplane has landed in Tel Aviv.
> 
> I wonder if they will use the same coroner and pathologist that they used for Ken Lay?
> 
> Oh, that's right.  They didn't use one at all.
> 
> Last thought.
> ...


Body or it didn’t happen...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Tell me more about “suicide watch”...

----------


## tommyrp12

Clinton body count is trending.

----------


## spudea

I like how the MSM immediately runs the suicide narrative when they have no idea what even happened yet.

----------


## pcosmar

> How long does Ghislaine Maxwell have to live?


That is a valid Question,,

----------


## Created4

> Body or it didn’t happen...


NY Post is the only one I can find so far showing what appear to be photos of him in the hospital

https://nypost.com/2019/08/10/photos...town-hospital/

----------


## timosman

Hot topics, s'il vous plaît.

----------


## pcosmar

> Tell me more about “suicide watch”...


Close Protective Custody in a stripped Cell..  Nothing present to possibly kill yourself with. Someone nearby at all times.


But a man did hang himself in seclusion with a Brand New Rope once... and that was ruled Suicide.

----------


## timosman

https://twitter.com/ABC/status/1160174607644557312

----------


## UWDude

> They're following a script. Just wait. The next narrative will be that Trump was behind it all, calling for his assassination.


Yup, exactly.  Lot of headlines "Trump behind death of Epstein?" to be seen on the news, and from the deranged here, like @Firestarter and @erectile_disfunction.

----------


## UWDude

"Camera Malfunction" from Epstein's suicide watch cell at MCC.

----------


## Dr.3D

Now all that's left is for a big chunk of the evidence to disappear.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> You're expecting "facts" from the media? That's not their purpose....


Good point, big part of media is useless or fakenews when it comes to reporting objective facts.

----------


## Anti Globalist

So a guy on suicide watch with cameras and guards watching him is somehow successful in killing himself. What are they gonna do tell us that part of the prison he was being held in suddenly lost power and thats when Epstein sprung into action and killed himself.

----------


## UWDude

> Now all that's left is for a big chunk of the evidence to disappear.


He might not even be dead.  He is rich enough and connected enough to be able to buy his way out of jail via a faked death.

----------


## UWDude

Course they pull this stunt on a Saturday, because they always release news they want to be forgotten on Saturdays and Friday nights, so by Monday it is forgotten.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## UWDude

Expect a mass shooting on Monday to move the narrative back to gun control.  

And Epstein will never be mentioned in the news again.

----------


## timosman

https://twitter.com/StefanMolyneux/s...23250141630464

----------


## timosman

> Heads need to roll! Whose turn was it that night to watch Epstein? Bob Barr? Ben Carson? Jared Kushner? We need to know!


https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/state...effrey-epstein




> I was appalled to learn that Jeffrey Epstein was found dead early this morning from an apparent suicide while in federal custody. Mr. Epsteins death raises serious questions that must be answered. In addition to the FBIs investigation, I have consulted with the Inspector General who is opening an investigation into the circumstances of Mr. Epsteins death."

----------


## Alternative School

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmTS...ature=youtu.be

We need to rebuild wikileaks.

----------


## nikcers

Suicide all the pedos and murderers, I don't care how they die, they don't deserve to live.

----------


## invisible

> Love how so many people are quick to believe he is indeed dead or that Clinton and definitely not Trump is responsible for this "suicide". The way I look at it, if TPTB are able to get to him(with the Clintons or whatever) in prison, they are just as likely possess the power to smuggle him out of prison to safety.
> 
> Every idiot and their dog knew he was trying to kill himself and the Trump admin did not do enough to ensure his safety. If important heads don't roll for this then I have a feeling that this operation was authorized all the way to the top.


Are you saying that this is one of trump's failures, or one of his successes?

----------


## juleswin

> Are you saying that this is one of trump's failures, or one of his successes?


How he acts in the next coming months will answer that question. Will he conduct a real investigation or will be do a 9/11 report type investigation where nobody is really blamed for the screw up.

----------


## juleswin

> OMG  this is Trump's fault somehow, like evrything else.  XD


The man was being held on federal chargers and seeing how the case was very high profile, I would expect a good leader to make sure the man was being protected especially after his first suicide attempt. Do you think that is a reasonable expectation to have for the leader of the country?

----------


## nikcers

> How he acts in the next coming months will answer that question. Will he conduct a real investigation or will be do a 9/11 report type investigation where nobody is really blamed for the screw up.


$#@! investigating his death, investigate the people who would want him dead and suicide all the pedos.

----------


## timosman

https://twitter.com/tomselliott/stat...15414170947585

----------


## UWDude

> Geeze, you seem to know a whole lot about what Trump knew. First you say he didn't witness anything and then you follow it with "if he told about nothing that he saw, he would have been killed". Sorry but I think that with him in federal custody, it was his duty to make sure this high profile suspect is protected so he can testify. 
> 
> He did something, if he is actually dead then he did wonders covering for the elite pedophiles in this country. Good job Trump


pizzagate is what exposed epstein inthe first place, and it was because of the mounds of evidence people found  connecting the clintons and other political figures to Epstein.  

TDS sufferers hated pizzagate from the get-go.  Then, once real documents were unsealed, and Epstein was actually arrested, you little slimeballs changed your tunes, now you actually cared about the whole pedophile ring, but only enough to try to gaslight it onto Trump.  

Wikileaks showed mounds of coded talk alluding to this trafficking, and investigators started dying left and right investigating the clintons and their connections, especially in Haiti, to which Trump even made a joke about Hillary stealing a Haitian village.

There is no real evidence Trump was in the Epstein ring, and obvious counters, like him kicking Epstein out of Mar et Lago are met with sideways stupidity trying to make it like it was a triple backflip conspiracy with sixteen bits of yarn connecting everything together.

You are a piece of $#@!, and dont give two $#@!s about the truth.  piss off bitch.

----------


## nikcers

> pizzagate is what exposed epstein inthe first place, and it was because of the mounds of evidence people found  connecting the clintons and other political figures to Epstein.  
> 
> TDS sufferers hated pizzagate from the get-go.  Then, once real documents were unsealed, and Epstein was actually arrested, you little slimeballs changed your tunes, now you actually cared about the whole pedophile ring, but only enough to try to gaslight it onto Trump.  
> 
> Wikileaks showed mounds of coded talk alluding to this trafficking, and investigators started dying left and right investigating the clintons and their connections, especially in Haiti, to which Trump even made a joke about Hillary stealing a Haitian village.
> 
> There is no real evidence Trump was in the Epstein ring, and obvious counters, like him kicking Epstein out of Mar et Lago are met with sideways stupidity trying to make it like it was a triple backflip conspiracy with sixteen bits of yarn connecting everything together.
> 
> You are a piece of $#@!, and dont give two $#@!s about the truth.  piss off bitch.


I hated pizzagate because it demonized pizza. Just like they demonize meat. You know they want a dumb controllable population when they want to ban the thing that gave humans big brains in the first place. Why not just call it pedogate?

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

It also happened on a Friday, which is the most convenient day for a news cycle to bury something. Everyone who works in newspapers or the corporate media knows that if you have to report on something but still want to bury it, debut the news on Friday.

----------


## The Northbreather

*Ahem*

The scoop...

http://https://www.mintpressnews.com...candal/261172/




> As billionaire pedophile and alleged sex-trafficker, Jeffrey Epstein sits in prison, reports have continued to surface about his reported links to intelligence, his financial ties to several companies and charitable foundations, and his friendships with the rich and powerful as well as top politicians. 
> 
> While Part I and Part II of this series, The Jeffrey Epstein Scandal: Too Big to Fail, have focused on the widespread nature of sexual blackmail operations in recent American history and their ties to the heights of American political power and the U.S. intelligence community, one key aspect of Epsteins own sex-trafficking and blackmail operation that warrants examination is Epsteins ties to Israeli intelligence and his ties to the informal pro-Israel philanthropist faction known as the Mega Group.
> 
> The Mega Groups role in the Epstein case has garnered some attention, as Epsteins main financial patron for decades, billionaire Leslie Wexner, was a co-founder of the group that unites several well-known businessmen with a penchant for pro-Israel and ethno-philanthropy (i.e., philanthropy benefiting a single ethnic or ethno-religious group). However, as this report will show, another uniting factor among Mega Group members is deep ties to organized crime, specifically the organized crime network discussed in Part I of this series, which was largely led by notorious American mobster Meyer Lansky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More at linky

----------


## The Northbreather

^^^ Four part in depth investigative series. Part IV on the Epstein-Clinton relationship is due soon. 

The swamp is old and deep.

----------


## UWDude

> It also happened on a Friday, which is the most convenient day for a news cycle to bury something. Everyone who works in newspapers or the corporate media knows that if you have to report on something but still want to bury it, debut the news on Friday.



Yup, I already mentioned that is their M.O.  And if the pressure is still hot on Monday (doubtful), then they'll just get some patsy to shoot some place up on Tuesday to get the conversation back to disarmament.

----------


## FunkBuddha

https://www.minds.com/GailMcGowanMel...71496565616640

This is the best timeline of the Trump/Epstein relationship that I've read.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Hopefully They got what they needed out of him and the investigation of  this Arkancide will bring down even more of the deepstate.

AG William Barr Announces Investigation Into Jeffrey Epstein's Death

----------


## TER

Apparent leaked memo from Shareblue regarding Epstein death.  Don’t know if true.  Maybe one of our paid trolls here can verify:

Stalwarts,

By now most of you have seen the recent news of the death of Jeffery Epstein.

Already the news is being used by far right activists to spread smears and conspiracy theories on social. Despite being both harmful and untrue, there is a very concerted effort on the right to reach the public consciousness. As you can see on your Dash, the past few hours have seen a rapid swell in far-right disinformation. As such we need many Stalwarts as we can to counteract this, promote our on messaging, and discredit the claims being made.

You can find the keynotes regarding Jeffrey Epstein at www.shareblue.com/stalwart/dashboard/talk and navigate to the appropriate conversation. As this is a breaking story, the Keynotes are bare bones. Any Stalwart who can help by adding to them would be greatly appreciated.

It is of the utmost importance to act fast, and face these smears head on, with the correct messaging. Currently that is:

DO NOT

1. Deny the possibility of foul play
2. Excuse Epstein of his crimes, or doubt the validity of his guilt
3.Link to the current court documents regarding Epstein or use them in constructing your argument

DO

1. Sympathize with the victims of Epstein
2. Remind people of prior allegations against President Trump (Talk Subject 14C)
3. Remind people of Trump's prior quotes regarding Epstein and their proven interactions together (Talk Subject 34 -live article, currently bare bones)
4. Remind people of the power that the President of the United States holds in comparison to members of the public.
5. As always, ROLCON

Once again, we need as many Stalwarts as active as possible. We also need Stalwart help in updating the latest Keynotes in regards to this developing situation.

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/KlasfeldReports/...88170698469376

----------


## UWDude

> I see none of those pieces of filth have shown up.  Maybe the human garbage need their script before posting.


but we got some wierd ones ive never seen trying to link Epstein to Trump, and juleswin reminding us the power the president holds compared to the public.

Yet amazingly, we have not had zip tell us how common suicides in prion are of prisoners under suicide watch.  I was expecting that, but now we see he has been ordered not to deny foul play.

----------


## timosman

> *Donald J. Trump Retweeted*

----------


## timosman

> but we got some wierd ones ive never seen trying to link Epstein to Trump, and juleswin reminding us the power the president holds compared to the public.
> 
> Yet amazingly, we have not had zip tell us how common suicides in prion are of prisoners under suicide watch.  I was expecting that, but now we see he has been ordered not to deny foul play.


Check sharia blue talking points as text. In post #99 w/o a link. All I have seen were screen shots.

----------


## Marenco



----------


## The Northbreather

What does ROLCON mean?

----------


## timosman

> What does ROLCON mean?


Role playing as a conservative.

Far-Left Panic Over Epstein’s “Suicide” – Shareblue Dispatches Urgent Talking Points For On-Line Activists….

https://theconservativetreehouse.com...ine-activists/

----------


## juleswin

> but we got some wierd ones ive never seen trying to link Epstein to Trump, and juleswin reminding us the power the president holds compared to the public.
> 
> Yet amazingly, we have not had zip tell us how common suicides in prion are of prisoners under suicide watch.  I was expecting that, but now we see he has been ordered not to deny foul play.





> *New Epstein flight logs show Trump flew on his plane in 1997*
> 
> In 1997, now-President Trump flew on a plane belonging to jet-setting financier Jeffrey Epstein, joining the recently accused child sex trafficker on a trip from Palm Beach, Florida, to Newark, New Jersey, court documents unsealed Friday revealed.
> 
> Dozens of pages of flight logs were ordered released today by the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 2nd Circuit along with 2,000 pages of other court records connected to the defamation lawsuit brought by Epstein accuser Virginia Giuffre against British socialite Ghislaine Maxwell, Epsteins on-again-off-again girlfriend and longtime associate whom Giuffre has accused of helping Epstein abuse her and other women when Giuffre was underage.
> 
> The 14-page indictment against Epstein from July alleges he sexually exploited dozens of minor girls at his homes in Manhattan, New York, and Palm Beach, among other locations, between 2002 and 2005 and perhaps beyond. Some of the victims were allegedly as young as 14 at the time the alleged crimes occurred.


https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/n...-plane-in-1997

Trump runs in the same circles as Bill and Epstein, he even nominated the prosecutor who gave Epstein the plea deal of a lifetime as his labour secretary. Keep telling yourself that there is no Trump connection to Epstein while accusing people of suffering from TDS.

----------


## Grandmastersexsay

The fact the he reportedly tried to kill himself last week probably means he was coached to do so to make it more believable. That doesn't mean he wasn't actually killed. He could have been told to do so, so his faked death would be more convincing. He would have believed that. Then instead of breaking him out, have killed him. It certainly would have been safer. His face has been all over the news for awhile. 

That is unless he was smart enough to make sure everyone he had dirt on knew, upon his death, everything he knew would be automatically disseminated. That wouldn't surprise me, and I find it likely. He would have been suicided long ago if that wasn't the case. I give it a 75% chance he is still alive. I would be less suspicious of him being alive if it wasn't for his failed attempt last week.

Trump doesn't have the deep state connections to accomplish or prevent this alleged suicide. Even as president, he is no where near as powerful as the Clintons. I don't know if I could fault Trump for not trying to uncover what really happened. He would basically have to take the deep state head on. He would have to completely gut multiple agencies. I can't see trump surviving such an undertaking.

----------


## phill4paul

And just so you know they can get to you anytime, anywhere....Epstien.

----------


## juleswin

> Certainly explains all the non frequent posters in this thread popping up out of nowhere.
> 
> Point 4 explains @juleswin making the bizarre claim Trump is resonsible for this, and has failed a president.


Trump is responsible for things that happen under his leadership. The federal govt was holding Epstein and they dropped the ball and let this man commit "suicide". Why is this so hard for some of you to understand. All he has to do is to go down the chain of command, find the actual person working for his govt that dropped the ball and punish him. This cannot end up like the 9/11 commision where nobody got punished for the event.

----------


## juleswin

> It a million times more likely at the hands of 'friends of Clintons' .
> 
> Do you openly approve of the murders as depicted in the Clinton Chronicles have you seen the body bag trail ?


With the kind of overwhelming pizzagate evidence, I would expect a great pedo fighter like Trump to get the perps involved in this crime. Be it Clinton, Dershewitz, the English royalty etc. They need to be arrested and prosecuted for the crimes of child abuse

----------


## timosman

> With the kind of overwhelming pizzagate evidence, I would expect a great pedo fighter like Trump to get the perps involved in this crime. Be it Clinton, Dershewitz, the English royalty etc. They need to be arrested and prosecuted for the crimes of child abuse


I think they (sharia blue) are getting their money's worth. Enough of ROLCON for today.

----------


## juleswin

> I think they (sharia blue) are getting their money's worth. Enough of ROLCON for today.


I have no idea what any of that means. Sharia blue, ROLCOLN? TF?

----------


## Stratovarious

> With the kind of overwhelming pizzagate evidence, I would expect a great pedo fighter like Trump to get the perps involved in this crime. Be it Clinton, Dershewitz, the English royalty etc. They need to be arrested and prosecuted for the crimes of child abuse


If the Clintons are tied to it, he won't do squat.

----------


## Grandmastersexsay

> Trump is responsible for things that happen under his leadership. The federal govt was holding Epstein and they dropped the ball and let this man commit "suicide". Why is this so hard for some of you to understand. All he has to do is to go down the chain of command, find the actual person working for his govt that dropped the ball and punish him. This cannot end up like the 9/11 commision where nobody got punished for the event.


Ah. It sounds so simple. 

What happens when they just let some stooge take the fall? That is all that would happen. Some guard would just say that had too much mexican for dinner and wasn't at his post when the incident occurred. That guy could get punished or not and it won't make any difference. 

This is a major action taken by the deep state that I don't think any president in our lifetime could do anything about and live.

----------


## UWDude

> I think they (sharia blue) are getting their money's worth. Enough of ROLCON for today.


Wait, you saying the guy with the Che avatar isn't actually a conservative?

----------


## CaptainAmerica



----------


## CaptainAmerica

you better bet your ass this country is headed for a civil war 100 percent because the left,and communists are going to become violent against conservatives. polarization is even occurring over this murder, and we all know Clinton had him killed...just like Clinton had the dossier file written...SHE WANTED 2016 to enact full blown dictatorship, and she didnt get what she wanted.the DNC china funding is threatened by a real president, and the communist party is now threatened and showing its aggression fully, in these black ops....and fake kangaroo court "sexual harassment" cases against our elected president, and appointed justices

----------


## juleswin

> If the Clintons are tied to it, he won't do squat.


Personally, I don't think he died in that prison. My guess is that he is right now he is being whisked away to Israel where he would spend the rest of his live living in luxury. I think all those guys including Trump knew he was a pedophile and did nothing. These elites don't give a $#@! about mundanes like you or me. They show some interest when we go down on our knees to keep their arse but they have to choose between some 13 yr old girl and their friends sexual satisfaction, they would choose their elite friend.

----------


## juleswin

> Ah. It sounds so simple. 
> 
> What happens when they just let some stooge take the fall? That is all that would happen. Some guard would just say that had too much mexican for dinner and wasn't at his post when the incident occurred. That guy could get punished or not and it won't make any difference. 
> 
> *This is a major action taken by the deep state that I don't think any president in our lifetime could do anything about and liv*e.


If the deep state can defy the president, go into a federal prison and extract one of their own, then there is no hope for change. If you believe that a president "fighting" the deep state and not one of their puppets can't do anything then the game is over. Trump is not doing anything because he is (maybe reluctantly) working for them.

----------


## timosman

> Personally, I don't think he died in that prison. My guess is that he is right now he is being whisked away to Israel where he would spend the rest of his live living in luxury. I think all those guys including Trump knew he was a pedophile and did nothing. These elites don't give a $#@! about mundanes like you or me. They show some interest when we go down on our knees to keep their arse but they have to choose between some 13 yr old girl and their friends sexual satisfaction, they would choose their elite friend.


I am just like y'all.

----------


## vita3

I think Julieswim is correct in wanting to see a lot more action from Trump here.

Ghislaine Maxwell is still free & needs to go down.

----------


## UWDude

> I am just like y'all.


My Che avatar is my unique way of giving a big middle finger to the, the neocons, the globalists, imperialists, I am actually a conservative like you guys!

Roll 10 to bluff.
Bluff roll: 1
CRITICAL FAILURE
Outed as Agent!

----------


## timosman

> My Che avatar is my unique way of giving a big middle finger to the, the neocons, the globalists, imperialists, I am actually a conservative like you guys!
> 
> Roll 10 to bluff.
> Bluff roll: 1
> CRITICAL FAILURE
> Outed as Agent!

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Former MCC inmate: There’s ‘no way’ Jeffrey Epstein killed himself			*

----------


## Gumba of Liberty

> *Former MCC inmate: Theres no way Jeffrey Epstein killed himself			*


Media Spin Left: Trump did it.

Media Spin Right: Clinton did it.

Truth: If the people ever found out how deep the pedo hole goes, this would not end well for the elite...

.... as long as the people still have their guns, that is.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> And just so you know they can get to you anytime, anywhere....Epstien.


+rep

----------


## euphemia

One of Trumps campaign statements was that Crooked Hillary should go to jail.  This might be the means for that to happen.  Things get a bit scary when the President goes quiet.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Media Spin Left: Trump did it.
> 
> Media Spin Right: Clinton did it.
> 
> Truth: If the people ever found out how deep the pedo hole goes, this would not end well for the “elite”...
> 
> .... as long as the people still have their guns, that is.


Maybe neither, maybe the pedo cabal knocked him off. Maybe church connections? (guess).

----------


## nikcers

> Trump is responsible for things that happen under his leadership. The federal govt was holding Epstein and they dropped the ball and let this man commit "suicide". Why is this so hard for some of you to understand. All he has to do is to go down the chain of command, find the actual person working for his govt that dropped the ball and punish him. This cannot end up like the 9/11 commision where nobody got punished for the event.


Trump is not responsible for everything that happens when he is the president. We are not in a dictatorship like North Korea or Russia. Trump is responsible for things that he has delegated powers for as commander and chief. We are a republic, not a dictatorship. There are multiple branches and they compete for power. Americans who elect the multiple branches of government and lawmakers are responsible for things that happen though, there is a political process for everything and we are supposed to be a check and balance for government abuse of power and derliction of duty is an abuse of power. This is an abuse of power by the people for not doing their job, its our fault when they fight illegal wars or allow pedo networks to exploit kids and split their personalites through ritualistic abuse and use them as MK ultra spies.

----------


## juleswin

> Trump is not responsible for everything that happens when he is the president. We are not in a dictatorship like North Korea or Russia. Trump is responsible for things that he has delegated powers for as commander and chief. We are a republic, not a dictatorship. There are multiple branches and they compete for power. Americans who elect the multiple branches of government and lawmakers are responsible for things that happen though, there is a political process for everything and we are supposed to be a check and balance for government abuse of power and derliction of duty is an abuse of power. This is an abuse of power by the people for not doing their job, its our fault when they fight illegal wars or allow pedo networks to exploit kids and split their personalites through ritualistic abuse and use them as MK ultra spies.


He is indirectly responsible for what happened. Not saying that he personally ordered the escape plan but it happened under his watch with a federal department under his control overseeing it. Russia is a dictatorship and the US is not, yea right. This is what I mean by that, the buck stops with the president.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> He is indirectly responsible for what happened. Not saying that he personally ordered the escape plan but it happened under his watch with a federal department under his control overseeing it. Russia is a dictatorship and the US is not, yea right. This is what I mean by that, the buck stops with the president.

----------


## nikcers

> He is indirectly responsible for what happened. Not saying that he personally ordered the escape plan but it happened under his watch with a federal department under his control overseeing it. Russia is a dictatorship and the US is not, yea right. This is what I mean by that, the buck stops with the president.


It happened under our watch, we are supposed to regulate the government through political means and force if necessary ala 2nd amendment. The true crimes of all of the pedophiles and pedo networks that this guy was only a small part of have gone on long before Trump was president. If enough patriots demanded justice it would happen over night, government problems don't take decades to fix, we learned that with the birth of the country.

----------


## UWDude

> He is indirectly responsible for what happened. Not saying that he personally ordered the escape plan but it happened under his watch with a federal department under his control overseeing it.





> 1. Sympathize with the victims of Epstein
> 2. Remind people of prior allegations against President Trump (Talk Subject 14C)
> 3. Remind people of Trump's prior quotes regarding Epstein and their proven interactions together (Talk Subject 34 -live article, currently bare bones)
> 4. Remind people of the power that the President of the United States holds in comparison to members of the public.
> 5. As always, ROLCON
> 
> Once again, we need as many Stalwarts as active as possible. We also need Stalwart help in updating the latest Keynotes in regards to this developing situation.


Good job on point 4, Jules... ..doing the lords work you are.  Bonus for creativity.

----------


## nikcers

> Good job on point 4, Jules... ..doing the lords work you are.  Bonus for creativity.


Trump is responsible for all of the perversion and slavery that existed long before his great grandparents were even born damn it!

----------


## timosman

> Good job on point 4, Jules... ..doing the lords work you are.  Bonus for creativity.


ROLCON?

----------


## UWDude

> My Che avatar is my unique way of giving a *big middle finger* to _the, the_ neocons, the globalists, *imperialists* and most importantly to the left and right political establishment who hate his guts till this day. *My admiration for him ends where his anti imperialist* pro communism ideology starts.


1) _the, the_  (he had something else, but pulled it afraid it would unmask his deception)

2) Middle finger to imperialists, but does not admire Che's anti-imperialism.

----------


## juleswin

> It happened under our watch, we are supposed to regulate the government through political means and force if necessary ala 2nd amendment. The true crimes of all of the pedophiles and pedo networks that this guy was only a small part of have gone on long before Trump was president. If enough patriots demanded justice it would happen over night, government problems don't take decades to fix, we learned that with the birth of the country.


All I am saying is that he was held in a prison run by the fed, facing federal charges and Trump appointed the dead of the justice dept that was responsible for him. It would be one thing if he was held by one of the state govts who hated Trump. Stop making excuses for Trump, you wouldn't be saying the same thing if he had died with Clinton as president.

----------


## UWDude

> ROLCON?


Nope.  He is taking on the most difficult one.  The other four are easy.  
But pointing out that Trump has more power than the public at large is quite difficult, because how do you muscle that into an argument, for what cause, and how do you make it persuasive?

The poco revolucionario is giving it his best shot though.

Nobody is really buying it, and nobody is really taking up arms with him, but hell, he is trying to make it pertinent.

----------


## nikcers

> All I am saying is that he was held in a prison run by the fed, facing federal charges and Trump appointed the dead of the justice dept that was responsible for him. It would be one thing if he was held by one of the state govts who hated Trump. Stop making excuses for Trump, you wouldn't be saying the same thing if he had died with Clinton as president.


The fed is just another word for the government that citizens are supposed to regulate. Just like Ron Paul always says the government is only moral with a moral people.

----------


## timosman

> Nope.  He is taking on the most difficult one.  The other four are easy.  
> But pointing out that Trump has more power than the public at large is quite difficult, because how do you muscle that into an argument, for what cause, and how do you make it persuasive?
> 
> The poco revolucionario is giving it his best shot though.
> 
> Nobody is really buying it, and nobody is really taking up arms with him, but hell, he is trying to make it pertinent.


I am sure he works in the creative department.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> All I am saying is that he was held in a prison run by the fed, facing federal charges and Trump appointed the dead of the justice dept that was responsible for him. It would be one thing if he was held by one of the state govts who hated Trump. Stop making excuses for Trump, you wouldn't be saying the same thing if he had died with Clinton as president.


Trump is head of a federal government that hates him.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I am sure he works in the creative department.


As a diversity hire.

----------


## nikcers

> All I am saying is that he was held in a prison run by the fed, facing federal charges and Trump appointed the dead of the justice dept that was responsible for him. It would be one thing if he was held by one of the state govts who hated Trump. Stop making excuses for Trump, you wouldn't be saying the same thing if he had died with Clinton as president.


Plus I would be saying the same thing if there was any president. If we had a moral people I would be okay with a president that did absolutely nothing. With immoral people who don't regulate their government the best we can hope for is a good cheerleader of good ideas and moral who can sell those morals to people so that they regulate the government into doing good things.

----------


## UWDude

> I am sure he works in the creative department.


Jules, you are the best we got.  This mission has been handed down from HQ.  We know we can count on you to pull it off.

I am just amazed he is sticking to it, like it is some great talking point.  XD

----------


## timosman

> Trump is head of a federal government that hates him.


This exposes how uncontrollable the government has become. I hope we are not dealing with the mob or foreign agencies? Maybe just a bunch of octogenarians fighting for a remote.

----------


## timosman

> Jules, you are the best we got.  This mission has been handed down from HQ.  We know we can count on you to pull it off.
> 
> I am just amazed he is sticking to it, like it is some great talking point.  XD


I have a business idea. A troll academy!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> This exposes how uncontrollable the government has become. I hope we are not dealing with the mob or foreign agencies? Maybe just a bunch of octogenarians fighting for a remote.


It's a world wide cabal.

----------


## UWDude

> This exposes how uncontrollable the government has become. I hope we are not dealing with the mob or foreign agencies? Maybe just a bunch of octogenarians fighting for a remote.


It kind of always is.

One of Tolstoy's main points in War and Peace was that Napoleon lost control of his army years before he arrived in Moscow.

I have posted the mechanics of power video here a couple of times.  When one ascends to the throne, they realize they do not control the throne, the throne controls them.

----------


## timosman

> It kind of always is.
> 
> One of Tolstoy's main points in War and Peace was that Napoleon lost control of his army years before he arrived in Moscow.
> 
> I have posted the mechanics of power video here a couple of times.  When one ascends to the throne, they realize they do not control the throne, the throne controls them.


Is this how it's supposed to work?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It kind of always is.
> 
> One of Tolstoy's main points in War and Peace was that Napoleon lost control of his army years before he arrived in Moscow.
> 
> I have posted the mechanics of power video here a couple of times.  When one ascends to the throne, they realize they do not control the throne, the throne controls them.





> Is this how it's supposed to work?


It's nature, it is a power struggle from start to finish.

Hitler was slowly losing control to Himmler in spite of his attempts to pit him against Goering.
It happens within the cabal too.

----------


## nikcers

> It's a world wide cabal.


Its organized crime, we are just ants to the people who control the levers of power. Our military spending is about to be Trumped by interest payments for debt that is designed to never be paid off. The president took everyones gold and independence through executive order and in the same generation got rid of the gold standard. They took everyones houses and paid pennies on the dollar for them. They print money and effectively the price of gold is artificially controlled. They can take everyones bitcoins if they want to as well, the surveillance they have access to means they have multiiple ways of watching us at all times. The only reason why they haven't done it yet is because they don't have to, and because they created crypto as a backup if fiat ever crashed so that we would never think about going back to real money.

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## timosman

They don't show us the entire government?

----------


## nikcers

> It's nature, it is a power struggle from start to finish.
> 
> Hitler was slowly losing control to Himmler in spite of his attempts to pit him against Goering.
> It happens within the cabal too.


That what has happened with our intelligence agencies as well which is the reason why we have so much duplicatation and emergency distractions. The people in power end up using the government agencies for political purposes and then kill them or buy them off and use propaghanda and false flags to strawman their way out of being regulated by the people. The federal agencies are just beuracratic tools to control every aspect of our lives by force and they use mind control in order to convince us to give them more power and more of our time and money. The biggest hoaxes in history were distractions the intelligence agencies created in order to stop us from holding them accountable.

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## UWDude

> 


LARP

MCC has no tower.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> LARP
> 
> MCC has no tower.


If it's a LARP it probably isn't far from the truth.

----------


## timosman

> If it's a LARP it probably isn't far from the truth.


Anybody can tell everything was top notch that day.

----------


## nikcers

> If it's a LARP it probably isn't far from the truth.


There is no good reason to believe he is not dead. For him not to be dead there would have to be a good incentive for him to be left alive. That means maybe he had some sort of blackmail material on powerful people. The opposite must be considered as well logically though and he is dead and they had incentives to make him unalive. There are plenty of reasons for them to possibly unalive him. One of them is to make an example out of him, if there are so many powerful people involved in this secret than that means there are a lot of people who are aware of details of this secret and a good reason to unalive him would be to make an example out of him so that no one reveals those secrets. Which means you have to also consider that if they wanted him dead and knew he was going to be taken into custody why did the people in power even allow him to be taken into custody. The only reason I can consider that option is that its all just a big distraction for other stuff they want to do while people are paying attention to this and only this. Which there could be a number of things going on that they would want to keep under the radar while they distract us, that could be TAPS, that could be internet censorship, it could be Russiagate was a hoax that was created by the FBI because the FBI abused their power to try to install President Pence and blame Russia for a DNC primary that was rigged so that the Clintons won the nomination.

----------


## dannno



----------


## dannno

popcorn.gif

----------


## timosman

> popcorn.gif



tgtbt?

----------


## dannno

> tgtbt?


Watching someone pull a benevolent false flag on the deep state is one of my fantasies.

----------


## timosman

> Watching someone pull a benevolent false flag on the deep state is one of my fantasies.


I think we are being led.

----------


## Marenco



----------


## Stratovarious

> Personally, I don't think he died in that prison. My guess is that he is right now he is being whisked away to Israel where he would spend the rest of his live living in luxury. I think all those guys including Trump knew he was a pedophile and did nothing. These elites don't give a $#@! about mundanes like you or me. They show some interest when we go down on our knees to keep their arse but they have to choose between some 13 yr old girl and their friends sexual satisfaction, they would choose their elite friend.


I agree, but at what age point does one go to prison for what has been going on for 10's of thousands of years, willingly , 
between participants, and as I have read about nothing of Epstien's personal involvement with the girls  , nor their 
actual ages, at what point do you put someone in prison for any sexual contact or alleged contact with a 17 year old for instance 
, or whatever qualifies as being under the legal age,  in a given state.
It's very obvious that our laws are not 100% practical, nor are they equally applied.
My guess is that Epstein is dead, but not bona fide suicide.

----------


## juleswin

> 


Bump, the guy was well connected. To think the elite is going to take out one of their won that easy for dibbling with some mundane children is insane. I think the nose pics are not very convincing but the ear is spot on cos it definitely looks different. My guess is that the current officials signed off on this and he will live the rest of his life on earth in peace.

----------


## juleswin

> I agree, but at what age point does one go to prison for what has been going on for 10's of thousands of years, willingly , 
> between participants, and as I have read about nothing of Epstien's personal involvement with the girls  , nor their 
> actual ages, at what point do you put someone in prison for any sexual contact or alleged contact with a 17 year old for instance 
> , or whatever qualifies as being under the legal age,  in a given state.
> It's very obvious that our laws are not 100% practical, nor are they equally applied.
> My guess is that Epstein is dead, but not bona fide suicide.


You may have a point with age of consent laws but that is a debate for another day. One can make some argument for 16 and 17 yr olds but 13 yr olds are a no go for me. He was accused of having sexual contact with girls as young as 13 yr olds and he should be punished for it

Lastly, I believe there is a 50/50 chance that he is dead or still alive. I can't imagine how all the people who normally doubt the govt easily believe that this elite insider was killed in a federal facility.

----------


## otherone

No doubt Epstein is still alive. He is too deeply entrenched to be a stooge dead in a prison cell. There is no way he didn't have a dead man's switch.

----------


## Stratovarious

> You may have a point with age of consent laws but that is a debate for another day. One can make some argument for 16 and 17 yr olds but 13 yr olds are a no go for me. He was accused of having sexual contact with girls as young as 13 yr olds and he should be punished for it
> 
> Lastly, I believe there is a 50/50 chance that he is dead or still alive. I can't imagine how all the people who normally doubt the govt easily believe that this elite insider was killed in a federal facility.


If he was killed , you know I'm no longer on the Trump wagon, still there is no doubt in my mind that it would have been 
done to protect the Clinton Legacy not Trump nor his legacy.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke

https://twitter.com/Tiff_FitzHenry/s...2064%2Fpage-21

Today Heidi Klum was named in a deposition by a child sex slave, in the just released Epstein documents, as an associate of Ghrislaine Maxwell. The child testified she met Klum while working for Epstein. 

Here’s the story the mockingbird media is carrying about Heidi Klum today.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Which means you have to also consider that if they wanted him dead and knew he was going to be taken into custody why did the people in power even allow him to be taken into custody. The only reason I can consider that option is that its all just a big distraction for other stuff they want to do while people are paying attention to this and only this.


Unless, they wanted to wait until he was in that environment (jail/custody). This gives plausible deniability as a place and situation where a staged hanging could in theory occur. A person in jail under the pressure he must have been under facing the possibility of the rest of your life in jail and sure it's not unthinkable for a suicide to happen. Give the right people access (or paid off) and they got him. Think about this, if it was an assassination, it could have been another prisoner doing a deed trying to make a plea deal of their own. Prison is a place where nobody is your friend.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://lawandcrime.com/high-profile...p-connections/


In the deposition, Giuffre also references interactions involving *Bill Clinton* and also says she met *Al Gore*, *Heidi Klum*, and *Naomi Campbell* *through Epstein and/or Maxwell*.

Some pages of the deposition are missing, so some of the contents are difficult to put in complete context.

The unsealed deposition was part of a defamation lawsuit Giuffre filed against Maxwell in 2015.

This is a developing story.  Law&Crime continues to read through the documents.


Its almost like all you have to do is google anyone rich, powerful and famous and add Epstein and/or Maxwell names to that search and people pop up.

----------


## juleswin

> If he was killed , you know I'm no longer on the Trump wagon, still there is no doubt in my mind that it would have been 
> done to protect the Clinton Legacy not Trump nor his legacy.


I think it may not be just the Clinton's they are protecting. I bet lots of powerful and still relevant people may have been caught up in this affair. This is one reason why the hype focus on the Clintons annoy me. I have heard humors that the whole scheme was a blackmailing thing, get powerful men to participate in criminal behaviour and they essentially become your puppet. What I don't understand is why they did not just go out and kill the talking witnesses. That would have been easier than "killing" Epstein in federal custody. This is me for a second assuming Trump is not involved.

----------


## nikcers

> Unless, they wanted to wait until he was in that environment (jail/custody). This gives plausible deniability as a place and situation where a staged hanging could in theory occur. A person in jail under the pressure he must have been under facing the possibility of the rest of your life in jail and sure it's not unthinkable for a suicide to happen. Give the right people access (or paid off) and they got him. Think about this, if it was an assassination, it could have been another prisoner doing a deed trying to make a plea deal of their own. Prison is a place where nobody is your friend.


If they didn't want him alive than they didn't want him talking. He would have plenty of time to talk while he was in custody, he could of already talked and thats why they deaded him, but if they didn't want him talking they would of deaded him before he was in custody.

----------


## Origanalist

> You may have a point with age of consent laws but that is a debate for another day. One can make some argument for 16 and 17 yr olds but 13 yr olds are a no go for me. He was accused of having sexual contact with girls as young as 13 yr olds and he should be punished for it
> 
> Lastly, I believe there is a 50/50 chance that he is dead or still alive. I can't imagine how all the people who normally doubt the govt easily believe that this elite insider was killed in a federal facility.


So you're ok with 14 year old's then.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> If they didn't want him dead than they didn't want him talking. He would have plenty of time to talk while he was in custody, he could of already talked and thats why they deaded him, but if they didn't want him talking they would of deaded him before he was in custody.


If they wanted him to unspeak being in custody might do that if a lawyer (assuming he had one) advised him to unspeak unless under the advise of counsel. Btw, who was his legal representative? If this was the case then he unalived himself or they unalived him accordingly.

----------


## juleswin

> So you're ok with 14 year old's then.


I also didn't say I was OK with a 6 month old. I am surprised you didn't ask me if I was OK with 6 month olds. If you really can't read between the line and not trying to troll me then what I was trying to say is that I am  definitely not ok with anyone younger than 16.  With 16 and 17 being my grey area.

----------


## Firestarter

A former inmate of the Metropolitan Correction Center in lower Manhattan, where Jeffrey Epstein was found Saturday and declared dead at a hospital of an “apparent suicide”, stated: 


> There’s no way that man could have killed himself. I’ve done too much time in those units. It’s an impossibility.
> 
> Between the floor and the ceiling is like eight or nine feet. There’s no way for you to connect to anything.
> You have sheets, but they’re paper level, not strong enough. He was 200 pounds — it would never happen.
> 
> When you’re on suicide watch, they put you in this white smock, a straight jacket. They know a person cannot be injurious to themselves.


 https://nypost.com/2019/08/10/former...illed-himself/

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> I think it may not be just the Clinton's they are protecting. I bet lots of powerful and still relevant people may have been caught up in this affair. This is one reason why the hype focus on the Clintons annoy me. I have heard humors that the whole scheme was a blackmailing thing, get powerful men to participate in criminal behaviour and they essentially become your puppet. What I don't understand is why they did not just go out and kill the talking witnesses. That would have been easier than "killing" Epstein in federal custody. This is me for a second assuming Trump is not involved.


If you unalive all the witnesses then it becomes more suspicious(the body count is a trail). Where if you unalive a key player (like Epstein) you send a message to those witnesses.

----------


## juleswin

> If you unalive all the witnesses then it becomes more suspicious(the body count is a trail). Where if you unalive a key player (like Epstein) you send a message to those witnesses.


Also, wouldn't killing a key player spook other key players who have information that could be used to blackmail the elite. Rescuing a key player on the other hand would reassure those other key players that they are valued and will not be easily disposed off when thing get a little difficult.

----------


## Origanalist

> I also didn't say I was OK with a 6 month old. I am surprised you didn't ask me if I was OK with 6 month olds. If you really can't read between the line and not trying to troll me then what I was trying to say is that I am  definitely not ok with anyone younger than 16.  With 16 and 17 being my grey area.


I would never troll you jules.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Also, wouldn't killing a key player spook other key players who have information that could be used to blackmail the elite. Rescuing a key player on the other hand would reassure those other key players that they are valued and will not be easily disposed off when thing get a little difficult.


I think so, i.e. (although a different case) think how Roman Polanski is still undead.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_...ual_abuse_case

He is valued somehow.

----------


## nikcers

> If they wanted him to unspeak being in custody might do that if a lawyer (assuming he had one) advised him to unspeak unless under the advise of counsel. Btw, who was his legal representative? If this was the case then he unalived himself or they unalived him accordingly.


The argument that he killed himself is highly likely if he didn't want to live with the truth of his actions coming to light. They like to make people with a conscience do dispicable things because they are less likely to talk about it than pure psychopathic poeple. So either he killed himself or he was killed by someone who didn't like the dispicable things he did. Or they faked his death entirely and its a distraction. I really think they would of killed him before he was ever in custody if they didn't want him to talk at all or he already did confess and they killed him for talking.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> The argument that he killed himself is highly likely if he didn't want to live with the truth of his actions coming to light. They like to make people with a conscience do dispicable things because they are less likely to talk about it than pure psychopathic poeple. So either he killed himself or he was killed by someone who didn't like the dispicable things he did. Or they faked his death entirely and its a distraction. I really think they would of killed him before he was ever in custody if they didn't want him to talk at all or he already did confess and they killed him for talking.


He had no conscious just ask the victims.

----------


## juleswin

> I think so, i.e. (although a different case) think how Roman Polanski is still undead.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_...ual_abuse_case
> 
> He is valued somehow.


Yes, keeping him alive says to him not just him but other elite key players that they are valued.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Yes, keeping him alive says to him not just him but other elite key players that they are valued.


and the network is alive and well. (see Catholic Church, and others).

----------


## juleswin

> and the network is alive and well. (see Catholic Church, and others).


Correctemundo. Some priests and bishops have gone down but for the most part, the pope and vatican still untouched by this scandals

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Correctemundo. Some priests and bishops have gone down but for the most part, the pope and vatican still untouched by this scandals


(off thread topic) But I'm still wondering what's the story behind the planeload of priest from South America crashed in Cuba. They had recently called out the Vatican for a global cover up of sex crimes.

----------


## nikcers

> He had no conscious just ask the victims.


If he was purely psychopathic than he didnt kill himself and he would of had a dead man switch that didnt trigger because it was defused or the death was faked and he is painted as the fall guy who was responsible for all of the sins.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> If he was purely psychopathic than he didnt kill himself and he would of had a dead man switch that didnt trigger because it was defused or the death was faked and he is painted as the fall guy who was responsible for all of the sins.


I don't believe he was psychopathic. He was more of a sociopath like Ted Bundy. I'm sure he charmed his way into these circles.

----------


## nikcers

> Correctemundo. Some priests and bishops have gone down but for the most part, the pope and vatican still untouched by this scandals


They must have some insane amount of wealth or dirt on wealthy trillionaires in their archive.

----------


## UWDude

> (off thread topic) But I'm still wondering what's the story behind the planeload of priest from South America crashed in Cuba. They had recently called out the Vatican for a global cover up of sex crimes.


I missed that one, but nothing even surprises me anymore.

Pedophilia is the the British royals and the Catholic church's open secret.

----------


## juleswin

> (off thread topic) But I'm still wondering what's the story behind the planeload of priest from South America crashed in Cuba. They had recently called out the Vatican for a global cover up of sex crimes.


Didn't read about that one but I would like to read more about it if you can send me a link(something other than infowars)

----------


## nikcers

> I don't believe he was psychopathic. He was more of a sociopath like Ted Bundy. I'm sure he charmed his way into these circles.


He seemed to score pretty high on the psychological profile of a psychopath if you look at his house and island and hedonistic lifestyle but i guess they might of faked it all.

----------


## juleswin

> They must have some insane amount of wealth or dirt on wealthy trillionaires in their archive.


Or maybe they just work together. I noticed something following up on the Syrian war. I always noticed how the Pope would have a highly publicized mass and a call for peace whenever the Syrian army are about to storm a rebel stronghold. But then they quiet when the US or Saudi is about to do the same to Ragga, Yemen or whatever area they are controlling. They have been infiltrated by the deep state if you asked me.

----------


## nikcers

> Or maybe they just work together. I noticed something following up on the Syrian war. I always noticed how the Pope would have a highly publicized mass and a call for peace whenever the Syrian army are about to storm a rebel stronghold. But then they quiet when the US or Saudi is about to do the same to Ragga, Yemen or whatever area they are controlling. They have been infiltrated by the deep state if you asked me.


I sort of thought they were infiltrated by the mainstream mafia and use the pedo stuff to control the jesuits.

----------


## timosman

> Or maybe they just work together. I noticed something following up on the Syrian war. I always noticed how the Pope would have a highly publicized mass and a call for peace whenever the Syrian army are about to storm a rebel stronghold. But then they quiet when the US or Saudi is about to do the same to Ragga, Yemen or whatever area they are controlling. They have been infiltrated by the deep state if you asked me.


Are you trying to infiltrate RPF? How is it going?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Didn't read about that one but I would like to read more about it if you can send me a link(something other than infowars)


https://www.brainstain.us/tag/34-bis...rash-disaster/
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-44169484
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...tholic-church/
https://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/...483053111.html



https://hoax-alert.leadstories.com/3...ane-crash.html

It's murky, there is a hoax alert to this story re: wheater or not they were part of the catholic church or attached to it someway. Interesting that 34 priest quit at the same time.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> He seemed to score pretty high on the psychological profile of a psychopath if you look at his house and island and hedonistic lifestyle but i guess they might of faked it all.


Literally, his own "Fantasy Island" [insert Tattoo "The plane!, The plane!]

----------


## Grandmastersexsay

Pedophile is really not accurate for Epstein. From my understanding, they were all postpubesent girls, making him an ephebophile. I know it is disturbing today, but for 99.9% of human history, this was the norm. Such attraction is natural from an evolutionary perspective, as fertility only decreases in females once puberty has been reached. Today of course, low birth rates are not a global problem, and we can and should afford women the chance to not only reach sexual maturity, but also intellectual maturity. Labeling Epstein a psychopath for this though really is going overboard and is certainly inaccurate.

----------


## Stratovarious

> I think it may not be just the Clinton's they are protecting. I bet lots of powerful and still relevant people may have been caught up in this affair. This is one reason why the hype focus on the Clintons annoy me. I have heard humors that the whole scheme was a blackmailing thing, get powerful men to participate in criminal behaviour and they essentially become your puppet. What I don't understand is why they did not just go out and kill the talking witnesses. That would have been easier than "killing" Epstein in federal custody. This is me for a second assuming Trump is not involved.


I agree, the Prince and so many US officials , would be embarrassed for their involvement, but the much larger 
story here imv is the fact that we are lied to and manipulated by the media, politicians, and our govt, the 
sex ring story is a distraction, just like all the other distractions, the talking heads care not, and those that really fuch this Country up and 
are dangerous to our freedom and our way of life will never see the inside of a prison.


They'll come out soon with the names of a prison guards / surveillance techs etc that were derelict of duty, 
allowing the hole in the monitoring of Epstein, those people named will not actually exist.

----------


## nikcers

> Pedophile is really not accurate for Epstein. From my understanding, they were all postpubesent girls, making him an ephebophile. I know it is disturbing today, but for 99.9% of human history, this was the norm. Such attraction is natural from an evolutionary perspective, as fertility only decreases in females once puberty has been reached. Today of course, low birth rates are not a global problem, and we can and should afford women the chance to not only reach sexual maturity, but also intellectual maturity. Labeling Epstein a psychopath for this though really is going overboard and is certainly inaccurate.


$#@! i tbink is tbe word you are looking for. I believe people wbo prey on undeveloped minds are $#@!s.

----------


## nikcers

The only evolutionary motive for virgins was so you didnt have to raise someone elses kid and could pass on your genes.

----------


## UWDude

> Pedophile is really not accurate for Epstein. From my understanding, they were all postpubesent girls, making him an ephebophile. I know it is disturbing today, but for 99.9% of human history, this was the norm. Such attraction is natural from an evolutionary perspective, as fertility only decreases in females once puberty has been reached. Today of course, low birth rates are not a global problem, and we can and should afford women the chance to not only reach sexual maturity, but also intellectual maturity. Labeling Epstein a psychopath for this though really is going overboard and is certainly inaccurate.


Yeah, except he forced these girls also to have sex with other powerful men.  He was using them as party favors / honeypots.

----------


## nikcers

> Yeah, except he forced these girls also to have sex with other powerful men.  He was using them as party favors / honeypots.


Mind $#@!ing is still rape.

----------


## timosman

> $#@! i tbink is tbe word you are looking for. I believe people wbo prey on undeveloped minds are $#@!s.


The word you are looking for is pimp.

----------


## UWDude

The etymology of "law" is "ley" and lien", also known as "line".
It is a form of Masonic magic, this magic creates borders, both physical, such as property lines, and mental, such as age of consent or age of adulthood.

It seems so silly, but is so real.  One foot behind the border of Mexico, and you are still able to be captured and thrown away or even killed by US law officials, One foot over, and they become completely powerless, all over an imaginary line drawn in the sand.

Likewise, have sex with a girl one day away from their 18th birthday, and you could be in prison, getting beat up by other inmates for being chillymo.  Have sex with an 18 year old one day after their birthday, and you had a good time.

So as I have said before, this is all murky and gray.  Some people by age 16 are far from pure innocent little virgins that have no idea the emotional consequences of sex.  yet other times, there are 40 year old virgins, who still have no idea how they will feel after the first time they have sex.

So I am not as concerned about these "victims" having sex with old powerful people (I keep saying people, because I am sure there was homosexual sex as well, both genders).  These  young people probably flying off to a tropical island with incredibly rich, powerful people, surely did not think it was just to listen to records and eat ice cream.

What is disturbing is the passing them around to people they did not want to have sex with, and using either threats of force, or threats of taking away their passport/ride home.  That is rape.  

But most disturbing, is the intentions behind the rapes:  to entrap other powerful figures into a blackmail web, making them beholden to their blackmailers.

And at the very bottom of it, once again, appears to be Mossad and GID.  Which explains why American foreign policy is always so... ..strangely one sided towards certain countries.

And in the instance of GID, it is even funnier.  You and a rich Arab both have a pretty little 16 year old cheerleader in your lap.  You are just a man, these girls are saying things in your ears.  You both go to separate bedrooms, or hell, just do it in the same room.

The Arab doesn't care... because pedophilia is not a big deal in Saudi Arabia.  You can marry quite young there.

On a side note, all those black kids kidnapped from Haiti were to be sold as wives and sex toys to Francophone middle easterners/Africaners.
Rich white people prefer white children as their pedo-toys.

----------


## nikcers

> The etymology of "law" is "ley" and lien", also known as "line".
> It is a form of Masonic magic, this magic creates borders, both physical, such as property lines, and mental, such as age of consent or age of adulthood.
> 
> It seems so silly, but is so real.  One foot behind the border of Mexico, and you are still able to be captured and thrown away or even killed by US law officials, One foot over, and they become completely powerless, all over an imaginary line drawn in the sand.
> 
> Likewise, have sex with a girl one day away from their 18th birthday, and you could be in prison, getting beat up by other inmates for being chillymo.  Have sex with an 18 year old one day after their birthday, and you had a good time.
> 
> So as I have said before, this is all murky and gray.  Some people by age 16 are far from pure innocent little virgins that have no idea the emotional consequences of sex.  yet other times, there are 40 year old virgins, who still have no idea how they will feel after the first time they have sex.
> 
> ...


maybe before modern psychology we could pass this off as just a cultural difference, but minds mature as they age and what one does when their minds aren't developed under social pressure is not consent no matter how intelligent or culturally different one is. There are reasons why we don't let people who are considered undeveloped vote and thats because they do not seek anything but the immediate gratification or have any forethought of who they are going to be when they are older.

----------


## UWDude

> maybe before modern psychology we could pass this off as just a cultural difference, but minds mature as they age and what one does when their minds aren't developed under social pressure is not consent no matter how intelligent or culturally different one is. There are reasons why we don't let people who are considered undeveloped vote and thats because they do not seek anything but the immediate gratification or have any forethought of who they are going to be when they are older.


Yeah, but that doesn't change when people get older, especially when it comes to sex.  That is why sex is such an easy honeypot.  Blood goes to the wrong places when sexual instincts arrive.  People destroy marriages and businesses and political careers and anything else because of the lure of sexual gratification.  It's not like at age 18, somebody suddenly can control their sexual urges and desires.

----------


## nikcers

> Yeah, but that doesn't change when people get older, especially when it comes to sex.  That is why sex is such an easy honeypot.  Blood goes to the wrong places when sexual instincts arrive.  People destroy marriages and businesses and political careers and anything else because of the lure of sexual gratification.  It's not like at age 18, somebody suddenly can control their sexual urges and desires.


Minds are absolutely the product of their environnment and their experience. It has every impact on the individual and especially their morality. Its why $#@!ty parents end up with $#@!ty kids, its not genetic. Some mental illnesses are absolutely learned through abuse and experience.

----------


## timosman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3zrc-8_Bsk

----------


## parocks

> It was Trump's DOJ that arrested him to begin with, because nobody else had the balls to do so. If he wanted him killed, they would never have bothered to arrest him in the first place.
> 
> If Trump's admin failed here, it was a failure to protect him and keep him alive to testify.


Epstein already spent a year or so in jail.   Tried, convicted, went to jail.

The difference is that the first time around,  they didn't want him to testify against all the others he was providing teenys for.  

He was arrested this time because they wanted Epstein to help put others in jail.  And he wasn't killed last time around because Epstein was arrested only because Epstein last time.

----------


## parocks

> Pedophile is really not accurate for Epstein. From my understanding, they were all postpubesent girls, making him an ephebophile. I know it is disturbing today, but for 99.9% of human history, this was the norm. Such attraction is natural from an evolutionary perspective, as fertility only decreases in females once puberty has been reached. Today of course, low birth rates are not a global problem, and we can and should afford women the chance to not only reach sexual maturity, but also intellectual maturity. Labeling Epstein a psychopath for this though really is going overboard and is certainly inaccurate.


I don't really think it's disturbing.  In the US, 100-150 years ago, the legal age was 10-12.  

There really doesn't need to be a word for it.  Someone who breaks the law.  Can't smoke in bars in Maine,  and even at outdoor festivals / big outdoor shows in Maine, they don't let you smoke.  Can't text and drive.  There's no word for those things.  Can't steal cars.   It's not depraved or bizarre to want a car and steal it,  but it's illegal.

(((Someone))) wants people to think that having sex with a 17 year old is really just a different type of depravity.  (((Those people))) are the same ones who want to have sex with single digits, babies.  (((They're))) the ones who want sex with fertile U18s to be considered the same type of thing as sex with babies.

Don't forget that Robert Maxwell had a long, long working relationship with the Mossad.  And that story might've been told.  Mossad honeypot,  and a big role for Maxwell.

----------


## nikcers

> I don't really think it's disturbing.  In the US, 100-150 years ago, the legal age was 10-12.  
> 
> There really doesn't need to be a word for it.  Someone who breaks the law.  Can't smoke in bars in Maine,  and even at outdoor festivals / big outdoor shows in Maine, they don't let you smoke.  Can't text and drive.  There's no word for those things.  Can't steal cars.   It's not depraved or bizarre to want a car and steal it,  but it's illegal.
> 
> (((Someone))) wants people to think that having sex with a 17 year old is really just a different type of depravity.  (((Those people))) are the same ones who want to have sex with single digits, babies.  (((They're))) the ones who want sex with fertile U18s to be considered the same type of thing as sex with babies.
> 
> Don't forget that Robert Maxwell had a long, long working relationship with the Mossad.  And that story might've been told.  Mossad honeypot,  and a big role for Maxwell.


Women are still traumatized because of the way they were treated back then and are mind controlled over a conspiratorial patriarchy that doesn't even exist anymore. They are almost as bad as the people who want reparations from slavery who cant see that we are all slaves.

----------


## dannno

> I agree, but at what age point does one go to prison for what has been going on for 10's of thousands of years, willingly , 
> between participants, and as I have read about nothing of Epstien's personal involvement with the girls  , nor their 
> actual ages, at what point do you put someone in prison for any sexual contact or alleged contact with a 17 year old for instance 
> , or whatever qualifies as being under the legal age,  in a given state.
> It's very obvious that our laws are not 100% practical, nor are they equally applied.
> My guess is that Epstein is dead, but not bona fide suicide.


One of the girls was from Sweden I think, 15, she didn't know how she got to the Island. They stole her passport and forced her to have sex with older men. A lot of these girls were raped, and more recent evidence shows he may have been procuring kids as young as 8.

----------


## Stratovarious

> One of the girls was from Sweden I think, 15, she didn't know how she got to the Island. They stole her passport and forced her to have sex with older men. A lot of these girls were raped, and more recent evidence shows he may have been procuring kids as young as 8.


I know nothing of a kidnaped 15 year, and surely never heard of 8 year old, you guys know more about the convictions and 
guilty verdicts, I just go by what little I've heard , I'm not qualified to pass out sentencing here based on anecdotal or otherwise 
accusations.
Epstein must have been a creep, but that's not why he was suicided' .

----------


## nikcers

> I know nothing of a kidnaped 15 year, and surely never heard of 8 year old, you guys know more about the convictions and 
> guilty verdicts, I just go by what little I've heard , I'm not qualified to pass out sentencing here based on anecdotal or otherwise 
> accusations.
> Epstein must have been a creep, but that's not why he was suicided' .


The young kids were something that has been talked about for over a decade now. Clinton still had his hands in the FBI when his wife was running for president, people are only now talking about it more openly because Trump is president, its one of the greatest reason why Clinton lost I think.

----------


## Stratovarious

> The young kids were something that has been talked about for over a decade now. Clinton still had his hands in the FBI when his wife was running for president, people are only now talking about it more openly because Trump is president, its one of the greatest reason why Clinton lost I think.


I bet Bill churned the lobbies of the NSA and FBI to butter ,walking around in circles keeping a lid on things.

----------


## oyarde

I do think it was likely that epstein was a protected informant . That would explain the non charges for finance crimes I believe authorities were aware of and soft deal he got in florida where under age sex charges were shifted to prostitution etc. So which agencies do you think he was on the payroll for ?

----------


## nikcers

> I do think it was likely that epstein was a protected informant . That would explain the non charges for finance crimes I believe authorities were aware of and soft deal he got in florida where under age sex charges were shifted to prostitution etc. So which agencies do you think he was on the payroll for ?


I always thought the law was murkey at best. Wasn't he supposed to be king of his island and people in hollywood called him king when they went there? Or is it considered a U.S territory? It defintely has something to do with hollywood and the liberal establishment though, which gives the idea that it was the very same people who didn't want Trump to be president because they were complicit and didn't want Trump to be president because they knew he would not protect them merit.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

No cameras, no cell mate, no guard watching. Seems legit.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Trump is a crazy conspiracy theorist! Absolutely nothing out of the ordinary is involved in this case!

----------


## nikcers

> No cameras, no cell mate, no guard watching. Seems legit.


There was this FBI agent that shot himself in the head in the middle of a club with everyone watching but no one saw a thing. It doesn't matter to the untouchables whether or not its in plain sight. You gotta enjoy the show at this point, are you not entertained? The mainstream mafia just wants to entertain you.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I do think it was likely that epstein was a protected informant . That would explain the non charges for finance crimes I believe authorities were aware of and soft deal he got in florida where under age sex charges were shifted to prostitution etc. So which agencies do you think he was on the payroll for ?


Even Fox News had a guy on (John Fund) that said Epstein was protected by people in England and Israel. It’s supposed to be in the documents that were just released. IIRC, those connections were not much of a secret even before the latest paperwork was released.

----------


## Anti Globalist

My dad keeps thinking that despite Epsteins death, that all the people associated with him still get prosecuted.  I told him that hes wasting his time with that mentality.

----------


## timosman

> Even Fox News had a guy on (John Fund) that said Epstein was protected by people in England and Israel. It’s supposed to be in the documents that were just released. IIRC, those connections were not much of a secret even before the latest paperwork was released.


Everything is instantly "not much of a secret" once the secret is revealed.

----------


## timosman

> My dad keeps thinking that despite Epsteins death, that all the people associated with him still get prosecuted.  I told him that hes wasting his time with that mentality.


They will have to throw us a bone at least.

----------


## timosman

> Aug 11, 2019
> 
> Counselor to President Trump Kellyanne Conway speaks out on the death of Jeffrey Epstein, gun background check legislation, denuclearizing North Korea and taking on Joe Biden.

----------


## euphemia

> He is indirectly responsible for what happened. Not saying that he personally ordered the escape plan but it happened under his watch with a federal department under his control overseeing it. Russia is a dictatorship and the US is not, yea right. This is what I mean by that, the buck stops with the president.


Then please explain how Hillary and Obama were never held accountable for Benghazi.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Swordsmyth

> Barrs father hiring JE.


William Barr had left the Dalton School 6 months before Epstein started teaching.

----------


## timosman

> William Barr had left the Dalton School 6 months before Epstein started teaching.


Barr's father seems like a victim in this arrangement.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Barr's father seems like a victim in this arrangement.


One theory is that he was forced out because he wouldn't hire Epstein.

Hopefully his son bears a grudge against Epstein's friends.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> My dad keeps thinking that despite Epsteins death, that all the people associated with him still get prosecuted.  I told him that hes wasting his time with that mentality.


It may happen.

----------


## timosman

> One theory is that he was forced out because he wouldn't hire Epstein.


He was probably like, why do I have to deal with this $#@! head? 




> Hopefully his son bears a grudge against Epstein's friends.


Some $#@! sure did override Barr senior. Not a pleasant memory.

----------


## euphemia

> Then please explain how Hillary and Obama were never held accountable for Benghazi.


Come on.  Explain.  Those guys are definitely dead.  Hillary and Obama knew they were in trouble and were asking for help. Why weren’t they both held accountable?

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/AymanM/status/1160691358832779264

----------


## Swordsmyth

Statement from Chief Medical Examiner Dr. Barbara Sampson:
 Today, a medical examiner performed the autopsy of Jeffrey Epstein.
*The ME’s determination is pending further information at this time*.
  At the request of those representing the decedent, and with the awareness of the federal prosecutor,* I allowed a private pathologist (Dr. Michael Baden) to observe the autopsy examination.*
  This is routine practice.
*My office defers to the involved law enforcement agencies regarding other investigations around this death.*
  Inquiries regarding the determination of the Chief Medical Examiner should be directed towards my office.

----------


## The Northbreather

> William Barr had left the Dalton School 6 months before Epstein started teaching.


Barr would later become Bush’s Attorney General, rising to that post yet again under Trump. Furthermore, Barr’s father worked for the precursor to the CIA, the Office of Strategic Services (OSS) and recruited a young Jeffrey Epstein, then a high school drop-out, to teach at the elite Dalton School, from which Epstein was later fired. A year prior to hiring Epstein, Donald Barr published a science fiction fantasy novel about sex slavery. Notably, the same year Donald Barr hired Epstein, his son was working for the CIA. Bill Barr has refused calls to recuse himself from the Epstein case, even though he worked at the same law firm that has represented Epstein in the past.

http://https://www.mintpressnews.com...an-era/260760/

----------


## Swordsmyth

> and recruited a young Jeffrey Epstein, then a high school drop-out, to teach at the elite Dalton School, from which Epstein was later fired.


WRONG





> A year prior to hiring Epstein, Donald Barr published a science fiction fantasy novel about sex slavery.


I saw that claim but it turns out the novel is about a single guy who gets sold into regular slavery and is eventually romanced and taken as a lover by his female owner as part of a larger plot that is about aliens who are going to wipe out humanity but are stopped by the guy and the woman.

It can't really be described as being "about sex slavery".

----------


## Swordsmyth

> and recruited a young Jeffrey Epstein, then a high school drop-out, to teach at the elite Dalton School, from which Epstein was later fired.


Donald Barr couldn’t have worked with Jeffrey Epstein at Dalton High  School because he wasn’t even there when Epstein worked there. He had  resigned months earlier. Epstein was announced as a new hiring long  after Barr left.
 A little fact the MSM also leaves out is that Peter Branch was  immediately appointed the acting headmaster after Donald Barr’s  departure and the school lost four math teachers (according to The  Daltonian) prior to the 1974-75 school year. The school was desperate to  fill those position and hired Epstein clearly out of desperation  because he certainly wasn’t qualified.
 But the mainstream media isn’t going to let these pesky facts stand in their way are they now.
 It’s all about the timelines baby.

More at: https://milnenews.com/2019/07/15/wha...ould-prove-it/

Do continue to ROLCON though.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Bill Barr’s father had resigned from Dalton in February 1974, (according to the March 14, 1974 issue of The Daltonian) and Epstein didn’t work there until after the summer of 1974.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Daily Beast reports:

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## UWDude

> 


So I decided to take a look at the forums I had been banned from over the decades (for being a conspiracy theorist):

They are not even talking about it.  One of them, does not even have a thread about it in the off-topic section.

So I thought what this guy was thinking, but...

Most forums that have been overrun by victimtarians and anti-conspiracy-theorist moderators, have no idea who Epstein is, nor do they care he is dead.

So yeah.  We are in polarized bubbles, as I feared.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So I decided to take a look at the forums I had been banned from over the decades (for being a conspiracy theorist):
> 
> They are not even talking about it.  One of them, does not even have a thread about it in the off-topic section.
> 
> So I thought what this guy was thinking, but...
> 
> Most forums that have been overrun by victimtarians and anti-conspiracy-theorist moderators, have no idea who Epstein is, nor do they care he is dead.
> 
> So yeah.  We are in polarized bubbles, as I feared.


On the other hand I've been told by people that their moderate, liberal or disengaged friends on gaming forums etc. are wide awake and enraged about it.
People who want to hide in bubbles on purpose probably are still asleep though.

----------


## UWDude

> On the other hand I've been told by people that their moderate, liberal or disengaged friends on gaming forums etc. are wide awake and enraged about it.
> People who want hide in bubbles on purpose probably are still asleep though.


One of my old haunts is a gaming forum (a still very active franchise).  I guess I can take solace knowing what once had 50 active threads a day, at least, is now down to about 5.  Their bubble is boring.

----------


## revgen

> My dad keeps thinking that despite Epsteins death, that all the people associated with him still get prosecuted.  I told him that hes wasting his time with that mentality.


Why did they arrest Epstein 11 years after his plea deal?

Your father probably believes they have new information that led to the recent arrest. One of the charges against Epstein was conspiracy. That means Epstein had at least one accomplice. The conspiracy charge for the accomplices doesn't end with Epstein's death. Neither does the new information that led to his recent arrest.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Both the prison warden and chief psychologist had to sign off to confirm Jeffrey Epstein was not suicidal.* *According to a report on FOX News Jeffrey Epstein was  “reportedly considering cooperating in naming names that’d reduce his  sentence.”* 
 Then he was found dead.
 
 Via Robbie Starbuck:
 Jeffrey Epstein was "reportedly considering cooperating in naming names that’d reduce his sentence." 
 The motive for a hit is slapping us in the face. If it wasn’t a hit  the alternative is worse, a justice system that can’t keep a historic  witness alive. pic.twitter.com/Y50Va0rxQ8
 — Robby Starbuck (@robbystarbuck) August 10, 2019


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...as-found-dead/

----------


## The Northbreather

> Statement from Chief Medical Examiner Dr. Barbara Sampson:
>  Today, a medical examiner performed the autopsy of Jeffrey Epstein.
> *The MEs determination is pending further information at this time*.
>   At the request of those representing the decedent, and with the awareness of the federal prosecutor,* I allowed a private pathologist (Dr. Michael Baden) to observe the autopsy examination.*
>   This is routine practice.
> *My office defers to the involved law enforcement agencies regarding other investigations around this death.*
>   Inquiries regarding the determination of the Chief Medical Examiner should be directed towards my office.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Check it out quick before it's gone: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/w/index.p...ldid=910223377


Ghislaine Maxwell



Born
December 25, 1961 (age 57) Deceased 8/30/2019
Maisons Laffitte, France

Died
2019/8/30

----------


## timosman

> Check it out quick before it's gone: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/w/index.p...ldid=910223377
> 
> 
> Ghislaine Maxwell
> 
> 
> 
> Born
> December 25, 1961 (age 57) Deceased 8/30/2019
> ...


Untrue info corrected. In 3 minutes. https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...slaine_Maxwell

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Untrue info corrected. In 3 minutes. https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...slaine_Maxwell


I bet she gets the message.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> *The Root Posts Vid of Dershowitz Calling Victimized Child a Prostitute. She “made her own decisions”*


https://politizoom.com/2019/07/13/th...own-decisions/


*Alan Dershowitz helped sex offender Jeffrey Epstein get a plea deal. Now he’s tweeting about age of consent laws*

https://www.vox.com/identities/2019/...ansome-giuffre



https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/n...-lowered-to-16



Related

*Moralist Ken Starr Explains His Help For Billionaire Pervert Jeffrey Epstein*
https://www.justice-integrity.org/79...effrey-epstein

*Alan Dershowitz: Backing Donald Trump has been worse than defending O.J. Simpson*https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/onpolitics/2018/07/07/alan-dershowitz-backing-trump-o-j-simpson-mike-tyson/765298002/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Why The Most Likely Explanation For Epstein’s Death Is Suicide By Negligence
> I think at the end of the day we will all learn that alleged child rapist Jeffrey Epstein was able to kill himself because of gross incompetence. Here’s why.
> ...
> https://thefederalist.com/2019/08/12...by-negligence/


This talking point is making the rounds today. I would usually agree with this being the “most likely” explanation. But considering how high profile and important Epstein was, this explanation is slightest less credible. It still might be number one, but not as high of a probability.

Also somewhat ironic is how they are excusing this as “government incompetence” and “there is no way to stop someone from killing themselves (in prison)”, yet they think they can stop murder out in the real world with red flag lists?

----------


## dannno

Island raided

----------


## Swordsmyth

Millionaire pedophile Jeffrey Epstein, who apparently killed himself  while in federal custody in Manhattan, was taken off suicide watch in  late July at the request of his attorneys, according to a report.

Epstein had been meeting with his attorneys for up to 12 hours a day  before they requested that he be taken off suicide watch, sources  familiar with the matter told the Wall Street Journal.

Epstein was taken off suicide watch — which required a check every 15  minutes — despite a July 23 incident in which he was found with  injuries to his neck.
 He had been downgraded to “special observation status,” which  required two guards to make separate checks on him every 30 minutes, but  that procedure was not followed, a source has told Reuters.
 Under the status, Epstein also was supposed to have a cellmate, a person familiar with the matter told the Journal.
 His cellmate had apparently left, possibly for a court appearance or  another appointment, and was not immediately replaced as required by  protocol, the source told the newspaper.
 In addition, the decision to remove an inmate from suicide watch  would normally have to have been OK’d by the jail’s suicide prevention  program coordinator and then approved by the warden, according to NBC News, which cited protocols.
 “Once an inmate has been placed on watch, the watch may not be  terminated, under any circumstance, without the program coordinator or  designee performing a face-to-face evaluation,” according to the federal  Bureau of Prisons official guidelines issued in 2007.

More at: https://nypost.com/2019/08/12/jeffre...wyers-request/

----------


## Anti Globalist

Haven't there been a couple of fires that started on Epsteins island?  Obviously used those fires as a way of destroying evidence.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Two of Jeffrey Epstein’s longtime attorney’s have hired criminal defense attorneys

----------


## The Northbreather

> Do continue to ROLCON though.


Hey $#@!head, what is this supposed to mean?

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Hey $#@!head, what is this supposed to mean?


ROLeplay as CONservatives.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Hey $#@!head, what is this supposed to mean?





> https://theconservativetreehouse.com...ine-activists/
> 
> The Manhattan U.S. Attorney has released the following statement about the suspicious custodial death of Jeffrey Epstein:
> 
> _Manhattan U.S. Attorney Geoffrey S.  Berman said: “Earlier this morning, the Manhattan Correctional Center  confirmed that Jeffrey Epstein, who faced charges brought by this Office  of engaging in the sex trafficking of minors, had been found  unresponsive in his cell and was pronounced dead shortly thereafter of  an apparent suicide.
> 
> Today’s events are disturbing, and we are deeply aware of their  potential to present yet another hurdle to giving Epstein’s many victims  their day in Court. To those brave young women who have already come  forward and to the many others who have yet to do so, let me reiterate  that we remain committed to standing for you, and our investigation of  the conduct charged in the Indictment – which included a conspiracy  count – remains ongoing.  We continue to urge anyone who feels they may  be a victim or have information related to the conduct in this case to  please contact 1-800- CALL FBI.” (link)_
> 
> Meanwhile, Clinton-allied liberals are absolutely triggered…
> ...


...

----------


## The Northbreather

And you think that I’m role playing lol? Because I posted links to an article on the history of sexual blackmail? Uh ok bro

----------


## Anti Globalist

Apparently the medical examiner who did Epsteins autopsy is the same person who did JFKs.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Sex trafficker Jeffrey Epstein’s connections in France need  to be investigated by the nation’s law enforcement, the French minister  for gender equality said.*
Epstein died in US custody last week by alleged suicide.
The  US investigation into Epstein’s alleged sexual abuses of minors was  undermined by the disgraced financier’s death in a US jail.
But it  uncovered enough evidence involving France that merit a national  investigation, Gender Equality Minister Marlène Schiappa said in a  statement on Monday. Such a probe would be “fundamental for the victims”  and will also help prevent sexual predation in the future, she argued.

More at: https://www.infowars.com/official-ca...e-connections/

----------


## The Northbreather

> Apparently the medical examiner who did Epsteins autopsy is the same person who did JFKs.


Yes see post #283

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Yes see post #283


Huh?  That was almost 60 years ago...

----------


## timosman

> Huh?  That was almost 60 years ago...


They couldn't find anybody else.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## oyarde

> Why did they arrest Epstein 11 years after his plea deal?
> 
> Your father probably believes they have new information that led to the recent arrest. One of the charges against Epstein was conspiracy. That means Epstein had at least one accomplice. The conspiracy charge for the accomplices doesn't end with Epstein's death. Neither does the new information that led to his recent arrest.


Barr has assured me he will get all the co conspirator's  . So , I guess so.

----------


## oyarde

> *Sex trafficker Jeffrey Epsteins connections in France need  to be investigated by the nations law enforcement, the French minister  for gender equality said.*
> Epstein died in US custody last week by alleged suicide.
> The  US investigation into Epsteins alleged sexual abuses of minors was  undermined by the disgraced financiers death in a US jail.
> But it  uncovered enough evidence involving France that merit a national  investigation, Gender Equality Minister Marlène Schiappa said in a  statement on Monday. Such a probe would be fundamental for the victims  and will also help prevent sexual predation in the future, she argued.
> 
> More at: https://www.infowars.com/official-ca...e-connections/


Maybe they do not know he owns a home there .

----------


## enhanced_deficit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fchZNW5oMI


GOP-Adelson wing rising stars Cruz and Rubio are probably more upset than even MAGA over Alex stepping down over Epstein sweet deal fallout:









Bold leadership by MAGA AG on this:


*Barr cites 'failure' at NYC jail that held Epstein, says 'co-conspirators' should not rest easy*
Attorney  General William Barr said investigators are learning of  "serious  irregularities" at the New York jail where accused sex  trafficker  Jeffrey Epstein was ...
4 hours ago

----------


## Swordsmyth

The New York City Fire Department (FDNY) said it reviewed a 4chan  post purporting to be from a first responder detailing the death of  accused sex trafficker Jeffrey Epstein more than 30 minutes before it  was made public, BuzzFeed News reported.
"The  FDNY reviewed the alleged information and determined it did not come  from the Department," FDNY spokesman Frank Dwyer told The Hill on  Tuesday.
Dwyer emphasized that "at no time was there an  investigation" into the information and called BuzzFeed's initial story  "inaccurate."
The outlet issued a correction Tuesday noting that  the department conducted a "review" instead of a more formal  "investigation" into the information.


BuzzFeed reported that a user on 4chan, a message board popular among  white supremacists and conspiracy theorists, reportedly wrote: “dont  ask me how I know, but Epstein died an hour ago from hanging, cardiac  arrest. Screencap this.”
The post came 38 minutes before ABC News broke the news of Epstein’s death at 8:54 a.m. on Saturday, according to BuzzFeed.
When  other 4chan users were skeptical about the initial claims, the poster  reportedly added further information, including the procedures used in  the attempts to revive Epstein — details that have not yet been made  public.
Dwyer told BuzzFeed that he “could not verify the  accuracy” of the post and that the fire department would review the  matter. He noted that any disclosure of medical information without  consent would constitute a violation of privacy laws.
The New York City Medical Examiner’s Office declined to comment to The Hill about the reported review.

More at: https://thehill.com/policy/technolog...-about-epstein

----------


## Swordsmyth

Attorney General William Barr  has ordered the Bureau of Prisons to temporarily reassign the warden at  the New York federal prison where accused sex trafficker Jeffrey Epstein was found dead over the weekend pending federal investigations into his apparent suicide.
Two  staff members assigned to Epstein’s unit at the Metropolitan  Correctional Center (MMC) in lower Manhattan have also been placed on  administrative leave, Justice Department spokeswoman Kerri Kupec said  Tuesday, noting additional actions may be taken if warranted.

More at: https://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...parent-suicide

----------


## Stanleybolten

> Apparently he knew too much:   https://www.foxnews.com/us/jeffrey-epstein-injured-nyc-jail-cell-possible-suicide  [Mod Edit]


  He did knew too much! #ClintonBodyCount  Another person who could go after the Clinton gangsters has died and again ruled as suicide.

----------


## Stanleybolten

> Wishing you guys could see the shocked look I have on my face right now.


The Epstein criminal case was a shame to our criminal justice system.

Poor folks don't get their own private wing of the jail and can leave up to 12 hours a day for 6 days a week. A poor folk in jail would be very lucky if she/he got home detention and electronic monitoring to be able to get out of jail.

The sex registry didn't stop Epstein from molesting and raping tons of underage girls. Epstein was above the law and the criminal justice system is two-tiered. There is the court system for the poor and one for the rich.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*The warden of MCC, Shirley Skipper Scott, making the Pyramid sign on her facebook:*

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Attorney *Barn-Door-Closer* General William Barr  has ordered the Bureau of Prisons to temporarily reassign the warden at  the New York federal prison where accused sex trafficker Jeffrey Epstein was found dead over the weekend pending federal investigations into his apparent suicide.
> 
> Two  staff members assigned to Epstein’s unit at the Metropolitan  Correctional Center (MMC) in lower Manhattan have also been placed on  administrative leave, Justice Department *Department of Closing Barn Doors* spokeswoman Kerri Kupec said  Tuesday, noting additional actions *barn doors* may be taken *closed* if warranted.
> 
> More at: https://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...parent-suicide


Fixed it for them.

----------


## Valli6

> *The warden of MCC, Shirley Skipper Scott, making the Pyramid sign on her facebook:*


Watch it! This appears to be incorrect info. *Shirley Skipper Scott* was being reported as the re-assigned warden, but a little later, some sources started saying the warden's name is *Lamine N’Diaye* i.e. https://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...a93_story.html and http://www.wmal.com/news/warden-at-p...laced-on-leave
Now I see NBC has specifically reported this as a correction:



> CORRECTION (Aug. 13, 2019, 4:14 p.m. ET) An earlier version of this article misidentified the warden of the Metropolitan Correctional Center. It is Lamine N'Diaye, not Shirley Skipper-Scott. https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...uards-n1041951


Wonder if this was an intentional error, so the media and politicians can bitch about how bad conspiracy theories are? I believe Shirley Skipper Scott - who ever she is - took down her facebook page. That's enough to get her an interview on CNN to whine about  the dangers of conspiracy theories. (_"I was getting death threats!")_

(and what does the pyramid sign signify?)

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Watch it! This appears to be incorrect info. *Shirley Skipper Scott* was being reported as the re-assigned warden, but a little later, some sources started saying the warden's name is *Lamine N’Diaye* i.e. https://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...a93_story.html and http://www.wmal.com/news/warden-at-p...laced-on-leave
> Now I see NBC has specifically reported this as a correction:
> 
> 
> (What does the pyramid sign signify?)


Thanks for the information.

The pyramid is the same as the one on the dollar bill.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The Clintons having fun is probably just a coincidence. An interesting part of this particular story is that it’s mostly been scrubbed from search engines.




> The Clintons were all smiles in Arlington Heights, Illinois on Saturday just hours after Bill Clinton’s friend Jeffrey Epstein was found dead in his jail cell of an apparent ‘suicide.’

----------


## PursuePeace

> The Clintons having fun is probably just a coincidence. An interesting part of this particular story is that its mostly been scrubbed from search engines.



Ben Garrison

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://www.yahoo.com/news/jeffrey-e...135056496.html

Shrieking and yelling were heard coming from Jeffrey Epsteins cell on the morning of his death, it has been reported.

People nearby heard a commotion characterised as shouting, shrieking and yelling in a report by CBS News.

The broadcaster cited unnamed sources, who added that guards at the Metropolitan Correctional Centre (MCC) in New York had tried to revive the alleged sex trafficker.

Breathe, Epstein, breathe, they were reported as having said during the effort.

It came as pressure mounted on prison authorities in the wake of Epsteins apparent suicide on Saturday.

----------


## Valli6

NYT https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/13/n...-officers.html



> The two staff members who were guarding the jail unit where Jeffrey Epstein apparently killed himself fell asleep, *failed to check on him for about three hours and falsified records to cover up their mistake*, according to several law enforcement and prison officials with knowledge of the matter...
> 
> ..In fact, the *two people* guarding Mr. Epstein had been *asleep for some or all of the three hours*, three of the *officials said*...
> 
> ...The warden, *Lamine N’Diaye*, will be transferred to a Bureau of Prisons office in Philadelphia while the F.B.I. and the Justice Department’s inspector general conduct inquiries. The Justice Department said in a statement that it might take additional punitive actions...
> 
> ...One of the staff members was a former correctional officer who had taken a different position at the detention center that did not involve guarding detainees. He had volunteered to work again as a correctional officer for the extra overtime  pay, a law enforcement official and an employee at the jail said.
> 
> The second officer, a woman who was assigned to that wing, had been ordered to work overtime because the jail was short staffed...
> ...


I'm _guessing_ that the woman mis-identified as the warden yesterday (Shirley Skipper-Scott), is actually the female guard, since a search shows that she has been employed by prisons before - even *sued Eric Holder* over a discrimination issue in the past. (Maybe that's how she got a job which allows her to sleep while she's on duty?)

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> NYT https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/13/n...-officers.html
> 
> 
> I'm _guessing_ that the woman mis-identified as the warden yesterday (Shirley Skipper-Scott), is actually the female guard, since a search shows that she has been employed by prisons before - even *sued Eric Holder* over a discrimination issue in the past. (Maybe that's how she got a job which allows her to sleep while she's on duty?)


In all seriousness, a guest on one show was predicting that this would come down to the prison people saying “we messed up, we are incompetent. This kind of thing happens. Did we mention we are incompetent?” It was funny, but he was being serious. And it will be the excuse.

----------


## timosman

> In all seriousness, a guest on one show was predicting that this would come down to the prison people saying “we messed up, we are incompetent. This kind of thing happens. Did we mention we are incompetent?” It was funny, but he was being serious. And it will be the excuse.


Them being incompetent wasn't a secret for those in the know. Was Barr hoping they will recognize the gravity of the situation on their own?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Them being incompetent wasn't a secret for those in the know. Was Barr hoping they will recognize the gravity of the situation on their own?


Oh my, are you suggesting a LIHOP situation?

----------


## timosman

> Oh my, are you suggesting a LIHOP situation?


At a minimum. There is also a possibility of multiple factions involved trying to outsmart each other.

----------


## nikcers

> NYT https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/13/n...-officers.html
> 
> 
> I'm _guessing_ that the woman mis-identified as the warden yesterday (Shirley Skipper-Scott), is actually the female guard, since a search shows that she has been employed by prisons before - even *sued Eric Holder* over a discrimination issue in the past. (Maybe that's how she got a job which allows her to sleep while she's on duty?)


That doesn't happen in corporate invironments and private business as much because they fire people and outright encourage them to go on ADHD medicine and drink tons of energy drinks and take caffeine pills because they can fire you for any reason that they want.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Oh my, are you suggesting a LIHOP situation?


He said he likes vigilante justice so if he already had everything he needed from Epstein then he may have let the enemy kill him and have another charge to use against them.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Epstein's guards were asleep & falsified records* 
> 
> NYT https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/13/n...-officers.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


"Ooh! Look! A squirrel! Some scapegoats!"

----------


## nikcers

> In all seriousness, a guest on one show was predicting that this would come down to the prison people saying “we messed up, we are incompetent. This kind of thing happens. Did we mention we are incompetent?” It was funny, but he was being serious. And it will be the excuse.


One of the anchors on the five could barely say that incomptence was the most likely cause of the death. You could tell when he was saying it he didn't believe what he was saying. Its just as likely that someone brought in a cake for someones birthday or brought in coffees and it had sleepy drugs in it or something lol.

----------


## juleswin

Any of you guys pointing the finger at the Clintons know any reason why the Trump DoJ would be covering for the Clintons? I am confused.

----------


## Valli6

Portrait seen in Epstein's Manhattan home:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...C-mansion.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

A U.S. District Court judge in New York who was presiding over a lawsuit involving a wealthy, Clinton-connected financier and sex offender died Sunday at the age of 96.
Robert W. Sweet died at his home in Ketchum, Idaho, while on vacation, The New York Times reported. He was appointed by President Jimmy Carter in 1978. Politico reported that Sweet was presiding over the lawsuit that followed what many saw as an unusual plea deal for Jeffrey Epstein.

More at: https://www.foxnews.com/us/federal-j...y-epstein-dies

----------


## Swordsmyth

Lawyer for ex-cop cellmate says even though he didn’t hear anything, his client knows a lot about what went on and is ready to cooperate

----------


## Swordsmyth

Sasse calls on DOJ to ‘rip up’ Epstein non-prosecution deal to bring ‘co-conspirators to justice.’  Epstein signed his sweetheart deal in 2008, but it didn’t just protect  him, it protected any co-conspirators as well. So now that he is dead,  suppose Barr did rip up the deal. Could his co-conspirators object,  given the deal wasn’t between them and the DOJ, but rather between  Epstein and the DOJ? Would only Epstein have standing to object, and he  won’t because he is dead? Does Epstein being dead now mean that deal is  also able to be violated, with no recourse? Did Epstein have to die to  take apart his own network? If so, Cabal may have scored a major  own-goal when they punched his ticket.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Dozens of Jeffrey Epstein ‘heirs’ come forward to claim his estate

----------


## Swordsmyth

A comment from another site:




> This morning’s shower thoughts — if Barr wanted to clean up MCC, he  couldn’t just go in and fire the fat black woman warden.  That would be  racist and sexist and any other -ists you can think of.  BUT, as soon as  the Epstein Event happened (I put it at 99% that he’s dead) now he has  an excuse to clean her out, and also the top Cabal folks, who are the  ones that would have been sitting at that desk.  The resulting  investigation can then “implicate” anyone else who needs to go, and now  you have a relatively clean, high security prison in NYC.

----------


## tommyrp12

Politics
Autopsy finds broken bones in Jeffrey Epsteins neck, deepening questions around his death

https://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...f08_story.html




> An autopsy found that financier Jeffrey Epstein sustained multiple breaks in his neck bones, according to two people familiar with the findings, deepening the mystery about the circumstances around his death.
> 
> Among the bones broken in Epsteins neck was the hyoid bone, which in men is near the Adams apple. Such breaks can occur in those who hang themselves, particularly if they are older, according to forensics experts and studies on the subject. But they are more common in victims of homicide by strangulation, the experts said.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Snowball

I love how they brought in the ancient Michael Bader who was the pathologist that advanced the "single bullet" JFK nonsense
as the lone examiner in this case. There are so many obvious clues Epstein is alive.  
https://the-fringe.com/thread-operat...reakfast_today

----------


## brushfire

Broken bones via hanging from bunk by bed-sheet.   Oh, look there.. Its Fredo

----------


## Anti Federalist

Lamine N’Diaye

Import third worlders, place them in positions of power, get third world corruption

This kind of thing happens all the time in $#@!hole country jails.

----------


## timosman

> Lamine N’Diaye
> 
> Import third worlders, place them in positions of power, get third world corruption
> 
> This kind of thing happens all the time in $#@!hole country jails.


I would like to remind you this kind of language is not tolerated in a diverse society we all strive to achieve.

----------


## Valli6

> Lamine N’Diaye
> 
> Import third worlders, place them in positions of power, get third world corruption
> 
> This kind of thing happens all the time in $#@!hole country jails.


And try doing a search on his name - nothing comes up! I have doubts that he is an actual living person!

----------


## nikcers

> Lamine N’Diaye
> 
> Import third worlders, place them in positions of power, get third world corruption
> 
> This kind of thing happens all the time in $#@!hole country jails.


Yeah the big thing I have noticed is jobs are requiring for you to speak spanish now and people treat you like you are racist if you don't know spanish. How could you grow up in a first world country and dare not learn spanish they think. Here I am thinking that most people don't even speak good English, they speak American.  I am bi lingual I speak english and bad english.

----------


## dannno

> Portrait seen in Epstein's Manhattan home:
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...C-mansion.html


There is one of Bush Jr. sitting on the floor in the Oval Office with a paper airplane and Jenga or something.. I can't seem to find the image on twitter or google or anywhere besides this youtube video (5:35):

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Who painted these pictures?


Who are/were the donors to his 527 PAC?

https://www.opensecrets.org/527s/basics.php

https://www.irs.gov/charities-non-pr...-organizations

HOLY F**K Epstein was involved with the financial collapse of 2007/08 and the demise of Bear Stearns!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffrey_Epstein

By the time that the Bear Stearns fund began to fail in May 2007, Epstein had begun to negotiate a plea deal with the U.S. Attorney's Office concerning imminent charges for sex with minors.[55][56] In August 2007, a month after the fund collapsed, the U.S. attorney in Miami, Alexander Acosta, entered into direct discussions about the plea agreement.[56] Acosta brokered a lenient deal, according to him, because he had been ordered by higher government officials, who told him that Epstein was an individual of importance to the government.[40] As part of the negotiations, according to the Miami Herald, Epstein provided "unspecified information" to the Florida federal prosecutors for a more lenient sentence and was supposedly an unnamed key witness for the New York federal prosecutors in their unsuccessful June 2008 criminal case against the two managers of the failed Bear Stearns hedge fund. Alan Dershowitz, one of Epstein's Florida attorneys on the case, told FOX Business "We would have been touting that if he had [cooperated]. The idea that Epstein helped in any prosecution is news to me."[55][6][62]

By the time that the Bear Stearns fund began to fail in May 2007, Epstein had begun to negotiate a plea deal with the U.S. Attorney's Office concerning imminent charges for sex with minors.[55][56] In August 2007, a month after the fund collapsed, the U.S. attorney in Miami, Alexander Acosta, entered into direct discussions about the plea agreement.[56] Acosta brokered a lenient deal, according to him, because he had been ordered by higher government officials, who told him that Epstein was an individual of importance to the government.[40] As part of the negotiations, according to the Miami Herald, Epstein provided "unspecified information" to the Florida federal prosecutors for a more lenient sentence and was supposedly an unnamed key witness for the New York federal prosecutors in their unsuccessful June 2008 criminal case against the two managers of the failed Bear Stearns hedge fund. Alan Dershowitz, one of Epstein's Florida attorneys on the case, told FOX Business "We would have been touting that if he had [cooperated]. The idea that Epstein helped in any prosecution is news to me."[55][6][62]

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Money bought him off the sex registry list in New mexico.

Political donations

From 1989 until 2003, Epstein donated more than $139,000 to U.S. Democratic Party federal candidates and committees and over $18,000 to U.S. Republican Party candidates and groups.[210]

Epstein contributed $50,000 to Democrat Bill Richardson's successful campaign for New Mexico Governor in 2002 and again for his successful run for reelection in 2006. Also that year, he contributed $15,000 to Democrat Gary King's successful campaign for New Mexico Attorney General. He later contributed $35,000 to King's 2014 unsuccessful campaign for Governor. Other contributions in New Mexico included Epstein $10,000 toward Jim Bacca's campaign to become head of the land commission and $2,000 toward Santa Fe County Sheriff Jim Solano's bid for reelection. In 2010, Epstein received a notice from New Mexico Department of Public Safety which said, "You are not required to register [as a sex offender] with the state of New Mexico."[211]

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> There is one of Bush Jr. sitting on the floor in the Oval Office with a paper airplane and Jenga or something.. I can't seem to find the image on twitter or google or anywhere besides this youtube video (5:35):


Sorry, not watching a whole video from that loon to see a photoshopped picture.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php/Jeff_Epstein

effrey M. Epstein (commonly known as Jeff) was a principal in the 527 political action committee (PAC) Vietnam Vets for the Truth and is now President of an organization called America's Truth Forum (ATF), which "operates in association with Basics Project, a non-partisan, non-profit" 501c3. The ATF was formerly known as the People's Truth Forum (PTF).

His bio on the PTF web site states that Epstein "accumulated over thirty years experience in mortgage banking, real estate, marketing, advertising and business management. During the Presidential Campaign of 2004, Jeffrey served as the media relations director for a '527' PAC (Political Action Committee). For his service, he was honored by the opportunity to address representatives of the media at the National Press Club in Washington. He has also participated, as a guest, on a number of nationally-syndicated radio shows and authored numerous politically-charged articles for publication." [1]

The following statement is attributed to Jeff Epstein: "The Vietnamese communists clearly recognize John Kerry's contributions to their victory," he said. "This find can be compared to the discovery of a painting of Neville Chamberlain hanging in a place of honor in Hitler's Eagle's Nest in 1945." [2]

In July 2005, CBS refused to run paid advertisements for PTF's Anti-Terror Conference.

https://sourcewatch.org/index.php/527_committees

The "527" committees, also known as the "527" political groups or just the "527" groups, are products of a loophole carved in Section 527 of the Internal Revenue Code which covers political organizations. Under federal election law, members of Congress may raise only limited amounts of 'hard money' for their own campaign committees or 'leadership PACs' which aid other candidates. They may accept no contributions of more than $1,000 per election from an individual and $5,000 per election from a political action committee (PAC). But if they set up a politician 527, members of Congress can raise unlimited soft money from individuals, corporations and unions." [1]

----------


## dannno

> Sorry, not watching a whole video from that loon to see a photoshopped picture.


I put a timestamp on there, why do you think it's photoshopped?

I'm actually hoping somebody will find the tweet or post the pic, I'm pretty sure it will be more available soon.

----------


## TER

> There is one of Bush Jr. sitting on the floor in the Oval Office with a paper airplane and Jenga or something.. I can't seem to find the image on twitter or google or anywhere besides this youtube video (5:35):

----------


## nikcers

Where is the painting of the prison guards sleeping while Epstein hangs himself?

----------


## dannno

> 



That can't be real, it was posted by that crazy youtube guy who thinks the deep state had a stronghold on the China Lake Naval Weapons Facility and after they murdered several high level intelligence officers who were sent there to take it back, Trump sent in the special ops with a couple of tactical nukes to take back the rogue military base.. then the tactical nukes set off the earthquakes on July 3, 2019 and July 4, 2019. 

Right now he is looking into Cemex, the cement mixing company headquartered in Mexico that has patents for adding bones and blood to their cement and has been caught trafficking children. That's just crazy!

But seriously, the fact that this photo is so much more difficult to find than the Clinton photo tells me that leftists are scared of investigating this Epstein stuff, they aren't coming up with anything... even though there are plenty of Republicans caught up in all this, it's just that none of them are Trump!!

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Portrait seen in Epstein's Manhattan home:
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...C-mansion.html


What.  The.  Actual.  $#@!.

----------


## phill4paul

> What.  The.  Actual.  $#@!.


  I know, right?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Lamine N’Diaye
> 
> Import third worlders, place them in positions of power, get third world corruption
> 
> This kind of thing happens all the time in $#@!hole country jails.


Diversity is our strength.


You just need to understand that they are talking about organized crime.

----------


## nikcers

> Where is the painting of the prison guards sleeping while Epstein hangs himself?


I wonder if there are sleeping prison guards...



> Prison yard mural inside home
> 
> In addition to a heated sidewalk that would melt snow during winter, Epstein’s seven-story Manhattan residence held a mural he had commissioned of a prison yard – with the wealthy financier standing in the center, The New York Times reported.
> 
> The painting is described as photorealistic, complete with barbed wire, corrections officers and a guard station.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Jeffrey Epstein's body claimed by unidentified 'associate'*

----------


## Swordsmyth

Americans say it is more likely Epstein was murdered, than that he committed suicide

----------


## Swordsmyth

Meanwhile the high-priced Defense Attorney Epstein was about to hire says he met with Epstein,  Epstein look relieved he was about to take his case on, and Epstein  confided in him he feared for his life because he thought they stuck  that ex-cop in his cell so he would kill him, he was attacked (by the  cop presumably), but he said he didn’t want to say too much because he  was afraid they would definitely kill him at all costs if he talked too  much. Also, the lawyer was supposed to meet with him Friday, but another  case popped up, preventing him from meeting Epstein.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The day  after he was taken off suicide watch, disgraced financier Jeffrey  Epstein spent at least two hours locked up alone with a young woman, in a  private room reserved for inmates and their attorneys, according to an  attorney who was visiting the prison that day. 
  "The optics were startling. Because  she was young. And pretty,” said the visiting attorney, who asked that  his name not be used because he didn’t want to anger the prison  administration. NBC News has reported  that Epstein paid his lawyers to sit with him in a room for eight hours  a day for attorney-client meetings, allowing him to avoid his cell. 
  The visiting attorney went to the  Manhattan Correctional Center on July 30, a day after Epstein was  reportedly taken off suicide watch and transferred into the Special  Housing Unit (SHU). During the hours the visiting attorney was present,  it wasn’t Epstein’s main lawyer, Reid Weingarten, or other named  attorneys who visited him. 

  “If I was him, I would have hired...  an old bald guy,” said the lawyer, who said the young woman was in there  with Epstein for at least two hours when he was there. He also pointed  out that the room is locked when prisoners go in, after their handcuffs  are removed, and unlocked only when prisoners leave and handcuffs are  put back on.

More at: https://www.forbes.com/sites/richard.../#526718fd185b

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


 @Danke

*The Lee Harvey Oswalding of Epstein*

https://www.ericpetersautos.com/2019...ng-of-epstein/

By eric - August 15, 2019

It was surprising to see Lee Harvey Oswald silenced on live national TV by Jack Ruby. Lee had just (supposedly) murdered the president. Precautions to keep him capable of speech seemed indicated. 

He shortly was made otherwise.

Fast forward almost 60 years . . . and here we go again.

Jeffrey Epstein may not have killed the president – but he entertained at least one. Who is married (technically) to another would-be president. Others of potential interest were also, apparently, entertained by Epstein.

Who is now incapable of saying a thing about any of it.

One thing has been said, though – and it’s worth listening to over and over and over, until it finally sinks in: The government is incompetent. Say it again. As many times as it takes.

The government is a kind of metatastic duncery – a warehouse for the stunted. They should be treated as such – like mildly retarded children you hide the scissors from. They cannot be trusted to do anything competently – and yet, their serial incompetence is permitted to bolix up practically everything, from cars to the medical system to the keeping alive of a high-placed perv who probably had the goods on other high-placed pervs whose names and deeds we will likely never know now.

Because a bunch of government workers couldn’t – so we are told – prevent the high-placed perv from offing himself before he could unburden himself.

If Epstein’s Lee Harvey Oswalding was the result of incompetence, it is dispositive evidence that “incompetence” is an insufficient word to describe government. The works. All of it. This didn’t happen in a southern lock-up in the back of an old gas station outside of Birmingham to a local creep who woke up dead and that’s that.

It happened in New got-damned York. The feds were aware. This Epstein guy was at least as important in his own loathsome way as Oswald was and everyone knew it. Yet he was – apparently – handled as indifferently as some guy picked up for DWI. Eyes were not kept on him at all times – or even a closed-circuit camera. Like JFK’s brain, the recording has apparently vanished.

Epstein was also allowed to have the materials needed to do himself in – assuming he didn’t have help, in the manner of Jack Ruby helping Lee Harvey Oswald.

We’ll never know which it was, of course.

JFK out, LBJ in.

And the Lolita Express flies on.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> @Danke
> 
> *The Lee Harvey Oswalding of Epstein*
> 
> https://www.ericpetersautos.com/2019...ng-of-epstein/
> 
> By eric - August 15, 2019
> 
> It was surprising to see Lee Harvey Oswald silenced on live national TV by Jack Ruby. Lee had just (supposedly) murdered the president. Precautions to keep him capable of speech seemed indicated. 
> ...


Never attribute to stupidity that which is better explained by malice.

----------


## Philhelm

> I know, right?


I'm going to have to revisit all of the other "conspiracy theories" out there, no matter how outlandish.

Lizard people?  Probably true.

----------


## Swordsmyth

A paramedic says the shots of Epstein being brought into the hospital  seem to have depicted either substandard care, or they were staged,  because the trach tube was not inserted (start at 6:42):

----------


## Swordsmyth

The New York  Medical Examiner's Office released its official autopsy report on  financier and accused sex trafficker Jeffrey Epstein on Friday, finding  that he died from suicide by hanging.

On Thursday, the Washington Post reported,  citing unnamed sources, that Epstein's autopsy had found "multiple  breaks in his neck bones," noting that while that kind of damage can be  obtained by self-hanging, "they are more common in victims of homicide  by strangulation." However, Friday's official report concluded the bones  were broken by Epstein kneeling toward the floor with sufficient force  to break them, having fashioned a noose from a bedsheet tied to a set of  bunk beds, the New York Times reported.

More at: https://sputniknews.com/us/201908161...icide-hanging/

----------


## dannno



----------


## Swordsmyth

Many close to Epstein fear he was murdered and CBS News, citing an  unnamed source, also reported on Tuesday that “shrieking and shouting”  was heard coming from Epstein’s cell on the morning of his death. The  source also said they heard corrections officers saying “breathe,  Epstein, breathe,” while trying to revive him.
*Following the release of the autopsy Jeffrey Epstein’s lawyers challenged the autopsy results.*
 The lawyers are going to view prison videos themselves from the MCC the night of his death.

*And there are reports that the MCC prison staff are not helping investigators.*





More at: https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...investigators/

----------


## Anti Globalist

Not sure about the accuracy of this or if its even true, but my brother was just telling that about a meme he saw that on July 23rd, the day Epstein was found hurt in his cell, one of his airplanes landed in Antarctica.  This is strange because under normal circumstances airplanes aren't even allowed to fly there.  Its making him think that the Deep State has compounds there to hide people after they have been "suicided".

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Not sure about the accuracy of this or if its even true, but my brother was just telling that about a meme he saw that on July 23rd, the day Epstein was found hurt in his cell, one of his airplanes landed in Antarctica.  This is strange because under normal circumstances airplanes aren't even allowed to fly there.  Its making him think that the Deep State has compounds there to hide people after they have been "suicided".


That's possible.
They certainly have something down there that they won't tell us about.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Not sure about the accuracy of this or if its even true, but my brother was just telling that about a meme he saw that on July 23rd, the day Epstein was found hurt in his cell, one of his airplanes landed in Antarctica.  This is strange because under normal circumstances airplanes aren't even allowed to fly there.  Its making him think that the Deep State has compounds there to hide people after they have been "suicided".


 Epstein’s plane is on a flight-tracking site, shown taking a flight to Antarctica while he was locked up

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Swordsmyth

> Not sure about the accuracy of this or if its even true, but my brother was just telling that about a meme he saw that on July 23rd, the day Epstein was found hurt in his cell, one of his airplanes landed in Antarctica.  This is strange because under normal circumstances airplanes aren't even allowed to fly there.  Its making him think that the Deep State has compounds there to hide people after they have been "suicided".


From the comments on another site:


It has to be a glitch because there wouldn’t be a private receiver  running in Antarctica to receive the transmission.  ADSBexhange is run  entirely on private receivers like the one I run.  Even if someone set  one up at a secret antarctic base, there is no way they have a  unmonitored internet connection that wouldn’t be detected by the powers  that be at said base.
 This is misinfo, to distract you from the fact that the plane was *obviously*  headed to LSJ in the USVI.   Go back to the presidential EO on human  trafficking.  The most likely explanation is that the DOJ quietly seized  Epstein’s plane when he was arrested, and to rub it in, used it to take  a search team to his island.
 If they seized the plane, they probably seized the island and the  mansion in NYC as well.  And if that mansion had tunnels leading into it  like all the mansions on the block reportedly do, then they might have  been searching it for weeks without anyone knowing.

----------


## dannno



----------


## UWDude

> 


Been watching a bit of Jimmy Dore the past few months.

This one had some pretty good cracks.  My favorite was "maybe it was because he didn't get enough likes"


XDDDD

----------


## Swordsmyth

And now, a new Rasmussen Poll found that less than one-third of Americans believe the official narrative that Epstein simply offed himself.
*Only 29% of American Adults believe Epstein actually committed suicide* while in jail, Rasmussen found. *Another 42% think Epstein was murdered to prevent him from testifying against powerful people with whom he associated.*  A sizable 29% are undecided. Other theories have been floated (though  they weren't included in the poll). One is the notion that a 'body  double' was found for Epstein, then was killed and posed to look like  him in his jail, while the real Epstein fled.

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...red-poll-shows

----------


## nikcers

> And now, a new Rasmussen Poll found that less than one-third of Americans believe the official narrative that Epstein simply offed himself.
> *Only 29% of American Adults believe Epstein actually committed suicide* while in jail, Rasmussen found. *Another 42% think Epstein was murdered to prevent him from testifying against powerful people with whom he associated.*  A sizable 29% are undecided. Other theories have been floated (though  they weren't included in the poll). One is the notion that a 'body  double' was found for Epstein, then was killed and posed to look like  him in his jail, while the real Epstein fled.
> 
> More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...red-poll-shows


I like how the news tells you that he commited suicide and then plays a clip of someone saying that the bones that were broken aren't common with the way he supposedly commited suicide. They want the public to think he commited suicide but everyone who knows something to know that if they try to talk they will get the $#@! choked out of them.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*We Are All Conspiracy Theorists Now*

https://www.takimag.com/article/we-a...theorists-now/

by Jim Goad  

August 19, 2019

As the story goes, Jeffrey Epstein hanged himself with a jail bedsheet in the early morning hours of Saturday, August 10. Six days later, New York City’s medical examiner announced that the cause of death was suicide by hanging.

Problem is, nobody I know believes this. And according to a Rasmussen poll, only 29% of Americans believe the official story. A full 42% of them say they believe he was murdered. Of those who claim they’ve been following the case “very closely,” a robust 56% say they believe he was murdered.

Others say he’s alive and well, having been spirited away to safety by people who are so wealthy and powerful, you’ve never heard their names, that’s by design, and they like it that way.

It’s extraordinarily telling about the national mindset that shortly after the FBI announced they are classifying “conspiracy theories” as a “domestic terrorism threat,” far more Americans believe the “conspiracy theories” about Epstein’s death than are buying the official story.

The circumstances surrounding Epstein’s death form such a perfect storm of $#@!ups and unanswered questions, one may be forgiven for suspecting the Powers That Be are toying with us because they know there’s nothing we can do about it.

On July 23, Epstein was found unconscious in his cell and with marks around his neck. Although this was commonly depicted as a suicide attempt—and authorities promptly placed him on suicide watch—Epstein claimed he’d been assaulted by his cellmate, an impossibly muscular ex-cop named Nicholas Tartaglione, who was facing trial for murdering four people and burying them in his yard.

The very fact that such a high-profile inmate facing such serious charges and who had incriminating knowledge about extremely powerful public figures had a cellmate, much less a murderous musclehead, was suspicious.

Equally suspicious is the fact that a mere six days after being placed on suicide watch, Epstein was returned to the general population. According to Dr. Ziv Cohen, a psychiatrist who evaluates inmates at the Metropolitan Correctional Center where Epstein was being held, “Any case where someone had a proven or suspected serious suicide attempt, that would be unusual to within two to three weeks take them off suicide watch.”

According to the medical examiner’s report, Epstein had several broken bones in his neck, including the hyoid bone—which is far more commonly broken in cases of strangulation than in hangings. Epstein’s eyes were also bulging, which is also more typical of strangulation than asphyxiation.

A comparison between photos of Epstein and his alleged corpse suggests the corpse has a differently shaped nose and earlobe.

The day before his alleged suicide, Epstein’s cellmate was moved to another facility, leaving him alone in his cell.

Two guards had been assigned to check on Epstein every 30 minutes. They apparently stopped doing this around 3:30AM on Saturday and didn’t return to his cell until they “discovered” his corpse at 6:30AM, although they allegedly made log entries lying about having routinely visited him. According to the official party line, they had both fallen asleep…for about three hours.

At first it was said that the cellblock’s cameras had malfunctioned, meaning there was no video of Epstein’s possible suicide. Later it was said there was video, but nothing was divulged about what the video did or didn’t show. It’s hard to know what to believe when the stories keep changing so quickly.

What we are commanded to believe—lest we be labeled paranoid conspiracy theorists and therefore domestic-terrorists-in-waiting—is that an absurdly wealthy convicted pedophile with a known penchant for wining and dining the rich and powerful at sex parties where every single move was videotaped and stored for blackmail purposes was allowed to kill himself less than three weeks after a previous alleged suicide attempt because he was taken off suicide watch with no explanation and left alone in his cell at a time when the cameras stopped working and the guards—both of them—conveniently fell asleep. And all this happened at a jail where there hadn’t been a suicide in over 40 years.

In the endless struggle between being paranoid and gullible, count me “paranoid” once more.

Much has been made of Epstein’s wealth—estimated at anywhere from $500 million to over $1 billion—specifically, what the hell he did to acquire it.

Until a flood of information rolls in to convince me otherwise, the most plausible explanation for his wealth and power is that he worked with intelligence sources to compile sexual blackmail information against the rich and powerful.

Alex Acosta was the Florida prosecutor who gave Epstein his absurdly lenient “sweetheart deal” back in 2008. Despite the fact that the FBI had identified 35 victims of sexual assault, many of them underage, Epstein walked away with 13 months in a county jail where he was allowed to leave his cell to go work in his office for 12 hours a day, six days a week. Under the deal, Epstein pled guilty to only one count of soliciting prostitution and was promised that neither he nor any potential conspirators would be tried on any of the other potential charges.

In 2017, when Acosta was being grilled as Donald Trump’s inevitable labor secretary, Acosta was asked whether the Epstein case would be a problem for him. Acosta said he cut the deal because he’d been asked to “back off” and that Epstein was above his pay grade:

_I was told Epstein belonged to intelligence and to leave it alone._

OK, but which intelligence agency? In a puzzle that gets weirder with each new piece, US Attorney General William Barr has expressed outrage and suspicion regarding Epstein’s alleged suicide. But his father Donald Barr worked for the Office of Strategic Services—a predecessor to the CIA—and hired a young high-school dropout named Jeffrey Epstein to teach at the Dalton School. Around the same time he’d hired Epstein, Barr wrote a sci-fi novel about sexual slavery.

The very fact that Epstein potentially had mountains of incriminating evidence about Bill Clinton—who logged over two dozen flights on Epstein’s “Lolita Express”—suggests that he was not working for any intelligence agency that was friendly to the US, seeing as how the US intelligence community seems overly protective of Bill Clinton and that horrid woman who pretends to be his wife.

So does the suggestion that Epstein was in any way friendly with British intelligence, seeing as how Epstein appears to have possessed incriminating evidence of Prince Andrew cavorting with underage girls under the watchful eyes of Epstein and his former girlfriend/reputed pimp, Ghislaine Maxwell.

Maxwell appears to be a hugely inconvenient piece of the puzzle here. Multiple witnesses have claimed that not only was she the primary procurer of underage flesh for Epstein, she also allegedly participated in raping and sexually humiliating the girls.

Her father, media mogul Robert Maxwell, died of an alleged “suicide” in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean in 1991. As the story goes, he fell off his luxury yacht, which he named Lady Ghislaine. As other stories go, he was intimately connected with Israel’s Mossad agency and had threatened to divulge their secrets if they didn’t help him dig himself out of debt. Most interestingly, after Maxwell’s alleged suicide, he was given a state funeral in Israel attended by six serving and former heads of Israeli intelligence. “He has done more for Israel than can today be said,” eulogized Prime Minister Yitzhak Shamir cryptically.

Maxwell had allegedly been instrumental in installing a Mossad-designed trapdoor in malware that was distributed across government agencies worldwide, allowing Israel to spy on even its “greatest ally.”

Epstein was also a lifelong friend and sometime business partner of Israel Prime Minister Ehud Barak, whose ties to the Israeli intelligence community are deep and undeniable.

*So if Epstein had ties to an intelligence group, it was most likely Mossad. And the only valuable “intelligence” he could provide them came in the form of sexual blackmail. This would be nothing new in American history, seeing as how Jewish mobsters such as Lewis Rosensteil hosted “blackmail parties” for the rich and powerful in the 1950s featuring boy prostitutes in rooms that were wired for audio. Meyer Lansky, the only major American mob boss to die of old age without ever having done a day in jail, reputedly kept FBI chief J. Edgar Hoover at bay for decades with the threat of releasing photos of Hoover engaged in homosexual activity.*

And then there’s the uber-creepy painting of Bill Clinton in a blue dress that Epstein kept in his Manhattan mansion for yuks.

The American public is stupid, but they aren’t that stupid. With Epstein’s alleged suicide, it’s not that some things don’t add up—nothing adds up except the increasingly maddening feeling that we’re being brazenly lied to and there’s nothing we can do to change it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> OK, but which intelligence agency? In a puzzle that gets weirder with each new piece, US Attorney General William Barr has expressed outrage and suspicion regarding Epstein’s alleged suicide. But his father Donald Barr worked for the Office of Strategic Services—a predecessor to the CIA—and hired a young high-school dropout named Jeffrey Epstein to teach at the Dalton School. Around the same time he’d hired Epstein, Barr wrote a sci-fi novel about sexual slavery.


Barr's father left the school before Epstein was hired and the novel involves a slave and sex but it isn't "about sexual slavery".

----------


## Swordsmyth

*US Attorney General William Barr on Monday announced he had  fired the acting director of the Federal Bureau of Prisons Hugh Hurwitz  about a week after Jeffrey Epstein died while in federal custody at the  Metropolitan Correctional Center.*_

Dr. Kathleen Hawk Sawyer, who previously occupied the role between 1992 and 2003, will take over as the new director_, reported The Hill


More at: https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...epstein-death/

----------


## Danke

https://www.infowars.com/shock-repor...birthday-gift/

----------


## Swordsmyth

The city Medical Examiner’s Office is a mess — plagued with errors, including bodies being lost, mistakenly cremated  or wrongly donated to science — while millions of taxpayer dollars have  been spent on plans and equipment useful only in a mass disaster.


Mid-level employees have been suspended or forced to quit over body  bungles. The office recently installed video cameras and microphones in  at least one morgue to keep tabs on employees.
 “Yet management created this mess, and no one is holding the executives responsible,” the staffer said.
 Insiders cite a spate of mind-boggling blunders as evidence the agency is badly managed:

 In June 2013, The Post caught an ME crew stuffing the body of Bronx  hit-and-run victim Kevin Bell, 26, into a van loaded with grimy bags of  recyclables. The ME’s Office has removed brains and other organs from bodies without telling the next of kin who retrieve them for burial.“Their conduct has been totally outrageous and callous towards  people who have suffered tragedy,” said Paul Weitz, a lawyer for the  mother of Vasean Alleyne, 11, who was killed by a drunken driver in  Queens. Months after Vasean’s burial, she read his autopsy report and  was shocked to learn the ME had kept his brain and spinal cord. Body handling is also botched. The city Department of Investigation  says it is now probing the “custody and release of deceased  individuals.”
 Last weekend, a New York woman had to be dug out of a grave in New Jersey after her body was released to the wrong funeral home.
 Last September, the ME’s Office lost the body of a 71-year-old Upper  West Side woman. It dug up 300 graves in a Bronx potter’s field in a  failed attempt to find her remains.
 The office recently sent the wrong man’s body to a crematorium — twice.
 In April, it gave a Bronx man’s body to a Manhattan mortuary school, where it was embalmed by students, his family learned.
 In June, it mistakenly shipped Aura Ballesteros, 85, to the Albert  Einstein College of Medicine for anatomy classes, while her son, Hector  Lopez, made funeral arrangements.
 Her body was returned three days later — with embalming devices attached, blood spatters and stitches on her lips and neck.
 “It was terrible mistake and caused me so much trauma added to her  death,” said Lopez, who has hired civil-rights lawyer Sanford Rubenstein  to sue. “As of today, I have not received a formal apology.”

More at: https://nypost.com/2014/07/20/medica...federal-money/

----------


## devil21

So latest news is Epstein set up a $577 million trust, via a last will, days before his "suicide".

That's the final evidence I needed to conclude he's not dead and has been whisked away to live out the rest of his days in another tropical paradise.  All that's dead is the ALL CAPS NAME, JEFFERY EPSTEIN.

Any reporter that's worth a $#@! will try to obtain that will and trust document to see who the estate beneficiaries are.  But they won't.

----------


## Snowball

https://www.veteranstoday.com/2019/0...arresting-her/
ALL the Ghislaine in LA photos are FAKE.
https://nypost.com/2019/08/15/jeffrey-ep...his-death/
If they are, and you see the "Good Boys" image there in another one of them, this means the New York Post printed lies.
https://nypost.com/2019/08/15/jeffre...nce-his-death/
By Sara Nathan and Mara Siegler
"The Post found the socialite hiding in plain sight in the least likely place imaginable  a fast-food joint in Los Angeles."
"Sitting alone with a pet pooch, she was surprised to have been found and told an onlooker, Well, I guess this is the last time Ill be eating here!
Fake Quote, Fake News. Both "reporters" have a common ethnicity YES 

the entire report was fiction.

----------


## Marenco



----------


## Swordsmyth

*Judge REJECTS Jeffrey Epstein’s accuser's request to see a list of  his 'recruiters' after his legal team filed a motion to suppress the  files two days before his suicide and the petition was thrown out in  light of his death*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Epstein's Former Cellmate Begs Judge For Transfer To Another Jail*

----------


## Marenco



----------


## Marenco

*Jeffrey Epstein is alivea fictional scenario*

by Jon Rappoport

One hypothesis: Epstein didnt kill himself, he wasnt murdered, he was ferreted away by his handlers and is aliveapparently, an increasing number of people believe this

In my previous two articles about Epstein (here and here), I presented pieces of a circumstantial case indicating Epstein was an intelligence agentMossad/CIA. His job obviously would have involved accumulating tons of evidence on powerful influential men who were having sex with his underage girls. The blackmail value of that evidence would be enormous to his handlers in controlling those men.

If that was his job, suppose Epstein is alive now? Again, what follows is a fictional scenario. If you believe Im trying to PROVE beyond a shadow of a doubt that the man is still alive, youre either deranged or inattentive.

A MEETINGA PRIVATE ROOM SOMEWHERE IN ISRAEL

MOSSAD EXEC #1: Jeffreys in jail, but hes feeling better. Weve gotten word through to him that were doing everything we can

MOSSAD EXEC #2: Everything we can to accomplish what? Were convinced he isnt going to commit suicide. That leaves termination or we somehow get him out and take him away.

MOSSAD #1: Yes. Termination is easier, from a tactical point of view.

MOSSAD #2: You favor that?

MOSSAD #1: I dont know. What are your thoughts?

MOSSAD #2: We dont know where hes stashed all his evidence against our targets. We may have most of it, but not everything. Jeffreys not what youd call a careful agent in every respect. So wed need to sit him down and go through every detail of his work, which would take a huge debrief. Months, if not years. For that, we need him alive.

MOSSAD #1: Understood. And there is also the fact that hes ours. Hes done service for us for a long time. I dont want to overlook that. I dont want to throw that aside and say it doesnt matter. We reward our own. Hes been loyal. The whole basis of our organization, since the beginning, has been loyalty.

MOSSAD #2: Lets say we want him here, alive and well. Plastic surgery, the works. New ID, new legend, new life history down to the last dot. We HAVE prepared for that possibility. We have a double, just in case.

MOSSAD #1: Go over that for me. How good is the double?

MOSSAD #2: Quite good. We can take this double and put him in a coma. With drugs, we can approximate death. Or we can actually terminate him.

MOSSAD #1: But then wed probably have to get him inside the jail so we can take him out. Not deep into the jail, but a short distance.

MOSSAD #2: We can arrange to have the video cameras shut off, and we can pay off the guards.

MOSSAD #1: There are other personnel wed need to control as well. And that says nothing about how we actually get the real Jeffrey out of there. That would involve more personnel paid off. Or somehow substituted for. Its a bit tricky.

MOSSAD #2: I know.

MOSSAD #1: Then there is the matter of the autopsy. The doubles DNA

MOSSAD #2: Weve got the medical examiner in our pocket. But if independent autopsies also take place, that could be a problem. And in any autopsy, a lot depends on who is allowed to stand around and watch.

MOSSAD #1: Many little problems. Thats why I have a surprise for you.

MOSSAD #2: Really? What is it?

MOSSAD #1: The man who is now in a cell in Manhattan awaiting trial? Its not Jeffrey. Its the double. The FBI arrested the double. We knew the arrest was going to happen, so we made the switch. And Jeffrey is already here with our people.

MOSSAD #2: Really? Fantastic!

MOSSAD #1: Yes. We chose our double well. He has a terminal disease. He has a family. He has no money. We promised him wed take good care of his family. Hes going to commit suicide in his cell. Thats the deal. Weve made a few payoffs that will allow the suicide to happen. We believe we can control the autopsies and switch DNA samples, if necessary

END OF FICTIONAL SCENARIO

Readers can add details or make up their own scenarios.

Of course, after reading the above dialogue, some people may be less convinced, rather than more convinced, that Epstein is alive.

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2019...onal-scenario/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Jeffrey Epstein’s former Manhattan cellmate says guards at the lockup  have been threatening him since the financier’s death, according to a  legal filing by his attorneys Tuesday asking a judge to move him to a  new prison.
 Hulking ex-cop Nicholas Tartaglione — who briefly bunked with Epstein  at the Metropolitan Correctional Center — has been told by various  guards there to “shut up,” “stop talking” and “stop complaining,” as  questions swirled about how the accused sex trafficker was able to commit suicide in federal custody, Tartaglione attorney Bruce Barket says in a letter to White Plains federal Judge Kenneth Karas.

More at: https://nypost.com/2019/08/20/jail-g...glione-lawyer/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*This was so predictable that you wonder why they even went through the ruse.*  – Attorney General William Barr announced yesterday that his intrepid  FBI “investigators” have managed to find no evidence that would dispute  the coroner’s finding that serial pedophile pal of the Clintons Jeffrey  Epstein committed “suicide” in a New York federal prison. Because of  course that’s what our dumpster fire FBI found.
 So, a couple of prison guards and the prison warden have been  “reassigned,” Barr has ousted the head of the Bureau of Prisons  (sacrificial lamb) and installed another one, and the whole thing will  be blamed on “incompetence” and “irregularities” in the holding of the  federal government’s most high-profile witness. Which is pretty much  exactly what I told you was going to happen the day after Epstein was  found dead in his cell.
 If you are expecting actual “justice” here, you’re going to need  another Justice Department, because the current one was irreparably  corrupted by 8 years of Barack Hussein Obama.



  As a reader notes, we should expect the cremation of Epstein’s body  to take place soon and receive only passing mention in some remote  crevasse of the _New York Times_.

More at: https://dbdailyupdate.com/index.php/...sion-possible/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Epstein’s will says his estate should be exhausted to pay off penalties from his construction in the Virgin Islands. A lawyer says,_  “It is odd to say ‘to the exhaustion of all of the assets of my  estate.’ To me, $500 million in penalties would be a lot, so I don’t  know why he would put that in there,” attorney Michael Korsinsky told  the Daily News.
“One possibility is maybe he was in cahoots with people to rack up fees  intentionally and use that as a mechanism to get money out of his  estate. We don’t know who he was affiliated with there,” Korsinsky said._

----------


## Swordsmyth

Epstein supposedly buried in an unmarked tomb next to his parents

----------


## Swordsmyth

Days after disgraced financier Jeffrey Epstein  apparently hanged himself in jail, agents raided his private resort in  the Virgin Islands. As of Wednesday evening, they haven't checked out  his sprawling Zorro Ranch in New Mexico.

The ranch is the only Epstein property in the U.S. that has not yet been  raided by federal agents. In the meantime, the state attorney general's  office said it will turn over any evidence to the Southern District of  New York, which, despite Epstein's death, is continuing the  investigation into his possible co-conspirators.

More at: https://www.cbsnews.com/news/jeffrey...ts-2019-08-21/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Up to 20 officers at a Manhattan detention facility where disgraced  financier Jeffrey Epstein was being held before his death earlier this  month have reportedly been subpoenaed by a federal grand jury for  testimony.
CNN reported  Thursday that a source close to the investigation said that as many as  20 subpoenas have been issued, with more possibly on the way.

More at: https://thehill.com/homenews/news/45...igation-report

----------


## Swordsmyth

Spencer Kuvin, who works as a lawyer for victims of deceased sexual predator Jeffrey Epstein, believes that Epstein’s death was likely the resulf of a murder after speaking at length with a whistle-blower from inside the Metropolitan Correctional Center.
 Kuvin is basing his assessment off of tips he has received from an  anonymous prison worker who told him it was “highly unlikely” that the  Democrat-affiliated child sex trafficker took his own life.
 Kuvin claims the prison worker told him that “every square inch” of  the cells where Epstein was held before he died were being recorded by  CCTV, making the fact that there is no video record of Epstein’s death a  huge red flag.


The anonymous prison guard’s intimate knowledge of the jail convinced  Kuvin of his legitimacy, and he listened to the man further as he  described how Epstein’s suicide would be practically impossible.
 “He told me how the SHU (special housing unit) where Mr. Epstein was  kept was basically designed to be a jail within the jail. And then there  was a separate, even more secure unit, inside the SHU where the highest  value targets were kept,” Kuvin said.
 “He said every square inch of that place is covered by cameras. It  was designed that way because of super high value targets that are kept  there such as terrorists, drug dealers and other extremely high value  targets or suspects like Mr. Epstein,” he added.
 “If reports that there is no CCTV are true – it would mean that  they’d either shut the cameras off or they were not functioning in some  way. He says there’s no way that they would not have been able to see  what was going on,” Kuvin stated.
 The fact that Epstein was removed from suicide watch and his cell  mate was transferred so Epstein would be alone shortly before he died  are two other red flags that show that it was not likely that Epstein  committed suicide.


“What my source found very suspicious was that his cell mate was pulled the day before,” Kuvin said.
 “The purpose of a cell mate for someone who either who was on suicide  watch or is on suicide watch is to notify guards if something is  happening. So the fact that they pulled the cell mate is not only one  level above negligent, it also appears intentional,” he added.
 Kuvin also believes that Epstein was not an individual who was  capable of committing suicide from his several experiences with the  narcissist.
 “I met the man on three separate occasions and he never seemed to me to be a remorseful individual,” Kuvin said.
 “He always seemed highly intelligent, arrogant, self-assured,  confident. Never thought he did anything wrong, even in light of all the  evidence against him, he basically just blamed the victims and had an  incredible ego about himself and someone with that type of ego just  never struck me as someone that could possibly commit suicide,” he  added.

More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/jeffre...he-was-killed/

----------


## The Northbreather

Whitney Webb part 4.

The Clintons and other reptiles..http://https://www.mintpressnews.com...onship/261455/

----------


## Swordsmyth

The New York Post reporter who first broke the news of Epstein’s  “suicide attempt,” his successful “suicide,” and the pics of his body  wrote an obituary for a character in the movie Eyes Wide Shut by Stanley  Kubrick which emphasized the character’s good mood before they died,  wrote the obituary for Kubrick the same way, emphasizing his good mood  before he died, and he flew on the Lolita Express.

----------


## The Northbreather

> In 1976, Rupert Murdoch bought the [New York] Post for US$30.5 million. Since 1993, the Post has been owned by News Corporation and its successor, News Corp, which had owned it previously from 1976 to 1988. Its editorial offices are located at 1211 Avenue of the Americas (Sixth Avenue).





> The original incarnation of News Corporation (abbreviated News Corp.) was an American multinational mass media corporation operated and owned by media mogul, Rupert Murdoch, headquartered in New York City.





> The company's Board of Directors consisted of 16 individuals at the time of its break up:
> 
> Rupert Murdoch (Chairman of the Board and Chief Executive Officer)
> José María Aznar (Former Prime Minister of Spain)
> Natalie Bancroft (Director)
> Peter Barnes
> James W. Breyer
> Chase Carey (President and Chief Operating Officer)
> Elaine Chao
> ...


///

----------


## dannno

> The New York Post reporter who first broke the news of Epstein’s “suicide attempt,” his successful “suicide,” and the pics of his body wrote an obituary for a character in the movie Eyes Wide Shut by Stanley Kubrick which emphasized the character’s good mood before they died, wrote the obituary for Kubrick the same way, emphasizing his good mood before he died, and he flew on the Lolita Express.


Wow, that's freaking insane!! I don't think he wrote the "obituary" for Kubrick, he initially reported on his death tho just like Epstein and the link is in the thread there and it was as described. Also apparently he was first to report on JFK Jr.'s death.

Eyes Wide Shut is an amazing film.

I was digging back and specs said he thought it wasn't a good movie, but that is because if you don't know what is going on the pace is a bit slow and it is confusing. 

Once you understand what is going on in the film, it is beautiful and fascinating and extremely dark. 

Some might call this a spoiler, but I think it makes the movie 100 times more entertaining than going into it blind:

First of all, it's important to know that Nicole Kidman, Tom Cruise's wife, was most certainly introduced to Tom Cruise one way or another through Victor Ziegler (played by Sydney Pollack). Nicole Kidman is a sex slave and mind control victim who was assigned to watch over Tom Cruise, who plays a young doctor in the film and helps treat the elites and is being groomed to help cover up their crimes when necessary. As Tom Cruise gets closer to the inner workings of the elites, and even sneaks into one of their sex rituals, Nicole Kidman becomes more abrasive, attacking her husband and pushing the marriage in a very destructive direction. Once Cruise finally decides to leave it alone and stops trying to solve what is going on with the elite sex ceremonies and mysterious deaths surrounding them, she goes back to being a loving wife again. 

Keep that in mind and enjoy the ride.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Attorneys for both Jeffrey Epstein and his accusers implored a  Manhattan judge on Tuesday to launch his own investigation into the late  pedophile’s suicide death.
 The request came during a lengthy hearing in Manhattan federal court where Judge Richard Berman heard from more than 20 alleged victims who say the financier groomed and raped them of the course of years.
 “For us, the elephant in the room is what happened to our client,”  Epstein lawyer Reid Weingarten told Berman. “The court should make an  inquiry.”
 An autopsy by the city Medical Examiner’s Office ruled that Epstein killed himself by hanging  in his cell at the Metropolitan Correctional Center in Manhattan, where  he was being held without bail on sex-trafficking charges. He died Aug.  10.
 But his lawyers questioned that ruling, with Weingarten claiming that  broken bones in Epstein’s neck were “far more consistent with assault  than suicide.”
 “Around the time of his death, we did not see a despairing, despondent suicidal person,” Weingarten added.
 He also said that video recordings from the unit Epstein was housed in were later found to be “corrupted.”
 Gloria Allred, who represents several Epstein accusers, made a  similar plea to Berman, saying his potential probe “would increase the  confidence of my clients.”
 “The court is a neutral party,” she said. “Clearly the system has  failed. Failed the victims, failed the court, failed everyone.”
 Prosecutor Maurene Comey, meanwhile, confirmed that there is an  “ongoing and actual grand jury investigation into the circumstances  surrounding Epstein’s death.”
 Berman did not indicate whether he would investigate Epstein’s death.

https://nypost.com/2019/08/27/lawyer...igate-suicide/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Mark Fuhrman launches his own investigation into the death of Jeffrey Epstein

----------


## Swordsmyth

A  psychiatrist who’s worked with inmates where Jeffrey Epstein was held  says psychologists were not allowed to take inmates off of suicide watch

----------


## Swordsmyth

Bombshell Justice Department documents reveal that guards at the  federal prison in Manhattan where child sex fiend Jeffrey Epstein hanged  himself are notorious for not watching high-risk, high-profile inmates —  and even helped one smuggle in contraband.
 Officers at the Metropolitan Correctional Center recently let an accused CIA leaker obtain electronic devices to continue to steal and transmit classified information,  according to the documents. They let a fraudster with ties to the  Clintons get his hands on a smartphone that he used to falsify evidence.  They even let an Islamic terrorist have access to al Qaeda propaganda —  including bomb-making instructions — that he distributed to *fellow  inmates.
 The security breaches at the MCC are so egregious that prison inspectors wonder why Epstein was ever sent there in the first place.
 “MCC has had major screw-ups in the past,” said Patrick Dunleavy, a  former deputy inspector general for the New York state Department of  Corrections. “It’s strange that they put Epstein there.”

More at: https://nypost.com/2019/09/05/jail-w...rity-breaches/

----------


## dannno

> Bombshell Justice Department documents reveal that guards at the  federal prison in Manhattan where child sex fiend Jeffrey Epstein hanged  himself are notorious for not watching high-risk, high-profile inmates —  and even helped one smuggle in contraband.
>  Officers at the Metropolitan Correctional Center recently let an accused CIA leaker obtain electronic devices to continue to steal and transmit classified information,  according to the documents. They let a fraudster with ties to the  Clintons get his hands on a smartphone that he used to falsify evidence.  They even let an Islamic terrorist have access to al Qaeda propaganda —  including bomb-making instructions — that he distributed to *fellow  inmates.
>  The security breaches at the MCC are so egregious that prison inspectors wonder why Epstein was ever sent there in the first place.
>  “MCC has had major screw-ups in the past,” said Patrick Dunleavy, a  former deputy inspector general for the New York state Department of  Corrections. “It’s strange that they put Epstein there.”
> 
> More at: https://nypost.com/2019/09/05/jail-w...rity-breaches/


Epstein is alive and in protective custody, they put him there so they could whisk him off and it wouldn't be too suspicious. Except for the Clintons. They wanted everybody to think the Clintons murdered him.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Epstein is alive and in protective custody, they put him there so they could whisk him off and it wouldn't be too suspicious. Except for the Clintons. They wanted everybody to think the Clintons murdered him.


Possibly.

In any case another corner of the swamp is have a floodlight aimed at it now and hopefully they already had what they needed to get everyone connected to Epstein.

----------


## buck000

https://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...e70_story.html

What a surprise.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Reminder – Epstein’s butler was probably killed – From an article about the Detective who investigated Epstein dying  –  He “held onto the bulk of Epstein’s “little black book,” and in  November 2009 tried to sell it for $50,000 to an undercover FBI agent  posing as a victim’s lawyer. He was arrested, and sentenced in 2012 to  federal prison, and died three years later following an illness.”

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Epstein Buried In Unmarked Grave*

----------


## Swordsmyth

Jeffrey Epstein was removed from his prison cell to another part of  the Metropolitan Correctional Center hours before his death, casting  serious doubt about the narrative surrounding the pedophile’s reported  suicide, federal law enforcement sources said.
The shocking  revelations, if true, shatter the Justice Department’s narrative that  Epstein hung himself in his cell with a prison bed sheet.


The FBI is investigating Epstein’s death which now includes reports  that Epstein was taken to a different part of the prison before MCC  officials made a 911 call to the New York Fire Department.
Epstein may have been returned to his cell in a wheelchair shortly before that 911 call was made.


“There are reports he was in a wheelchair and slumped over coming  back to his cell after approximately 5 am,” a federal law enforcement  source said.
MCC officials called 911 at approximately 6:40 am.
Was Epstein unconscious at the time? Or even alive?

And where was he in the MCC?
Where is the surveillance camera footage from other parts of the MCC?
And if he wasn’t in his cell to hang himself, how did he die?

Dozens  of disturbing questions await answers and these new wrinkles turn the  Justice Department’s official suicide narrative on its ear.
But Justice Department and federal Bureau of Prison officials are not commenting.
But  some federal agents believe the truth about what happened to Epstein  just moments before his death is too explosive to see the light of day.
“The  feeling is (US Attorney General William) Barr won’t be able to cut this  loose in any official capacity and there is push back to pursue the  information about Epstein being taken from his cell before the 911  call,” an FBI insider said.

More at: https://truepundit.com/epstein-did-n...son-cell-feds/

----------


## devil21

Here's an interesting tidbit I learned from a reliable source this past evening.  Epstein's "wealth" was fake and everything was provided by the Wexners.  Little St James, Lolita Express, etc.  The stories of Epstein's fortune and investments were illusion to suck targeted people in to compromising situations.  He was merely a cut-out for Mossad and enjoyed the benefits provided by the fortune of the Wexners but had little fortune himself.


eta:  after reviewing @Firestarter recent posts, it looks like the whole story is that Epstein did amass a $600m fortune via ops other than human trafficking, such as weapons trade, but lived upon the wealth of the Wexner and Bronfman families while an asset.  The little noticed item that Epstein signed a will and trust for $577m two days before his 'death', his own mostly unused fortune, shows that his personal fortune was moved away from the soon-to-be-'dead' JEFFREY EPSTEIN, since he couldn't live on the Wexner/Bronfman wealth anymore.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> *La Danse Mossad: Robert Maxwell and Jeffrey Epstein*
> 
> https://www.counterpunch.org/2019/08...ffrey-epstein/





> *And when photoshopped images appeared in the  NY Post* of Maxwell eating at In-N-Out Burger is Los Angeles, newspaper  personnel said the photos were supplied to the publication by Maxwell’s  attorney, Staffian.
> 
> When questioned directly about that on Wednesday, Staffian pulled a move  from her client’s jet-setting, law-enforcement-evading tool kit and  simply vanished.
> 
> More at: https://truepundit.com/ghislaine-max...ntation-video/


EM.
We should wait for confirmation from reliaable MSM outlets like CNN, NYT before accepting this as factual.

Also,  no proof in MSM about  theories that Epstein may have fled to Israel after faking suicide. Even any photoshopped news reporting can not pull a  stunt like that with average voter so alert about fakenews these days.





> *“Jeffrey Epstein is alive”—a fictional scenario*
> 
> by Jon Rappoport
> 
> One hypothesis: Epstein didn’t kill himself, he wasn’t murdered, he was  ferreted away by his handlers and is alive…apparently, an increasing  number of people believe this…
> 
> ....
> https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2019...onal-scenario/



Patriotic factions of Deep State would have already uncovered this even if some foreign agency may have tried to pull such a stunt.





Related

*Enquirer bureau chief who spoke about  its “catch-and-kill” practices dies suddenly*


*Anthony Bourdain*‏ Verified account @*Bourdain* 
There’s a nauseating symmetry:  both Trump and Weinstein   used AMI(Enquirer) and Black Cube (Israeli private Intel) to do their  dirty work
4:38 PM - 6 May 2018              
https://twitter.com/bourdain/status/...099520?lang=en

*Anthony Bourdain's death: No narcotics in his system at time of death, official says*
USA TODAY             Published June 22, 2018 
CNN reported on June 8 that Bourdain's friend chef Eric Ripert found him   unresponsive in his hotel room in Kaysersberg, located in the eastern   region of Alsace, close to the German border. Bourdain, 61, was  there  shooting footage for his CNN show "Parts Unknown."
https://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...ort/725862002/

*Former head of the Mossad has joined controversial Israeli spy firm Black Cube*
By Adam Pasick November 11, 2018
qz.com/1459696/former-mossad-boss-efraim-halevy-joins-black-cube-board/

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> I like how the MSM immediately runs the suicide narrative when they have no idea what even happened yet.


Early reporting can be foggy, let's wait till investigations are completed.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Not confirmed by CNN or NYT.




> *Steven Mnuchin’s Mysterious Link to Creepy Epstein Model Scout*

----------


## Swordsmyth

There’s a bit of news in the case of Jeffrey Epstein. He’s the  convicted sex offender who somehow managed to commit suicide in a New  York jail last month while he was supposed to be under close watch. 
    My public information request about his death— has been formally denied.
    Shortly after Epstein died in August, I filed a Freedom of  Information request for public documents about his injuries and medical  care for both the day he died and earlier, in July, when he reportedly  attempted suicide.  
    Member of the public and press are entitled to review documents and  communications generated and collected by federal agencies and officials  because– we own them. However, federal agencies often delay, obstruct  and resist the release of such documents.
    Guidance from FOI court cases and the executive branch indicates that  federal agencies are supposed to make every effort to release as much  information as possible– and at least partial information if exemptions  are at play. 
    In the case of the Epstein documents I requested, the federal Bureau  of Prisons responded by stating that it is withholding all of the  documents entirely. 
    The Bureau cites six exemptions, including that releasing the  information “could reasonably be expected to endanger the life or  physical safety of an(y) individual.”


The Bureau of Prisons invited me to keep refiling in the future to see if the status changes.
    The FBI is said to be investigating how jail authorities missed  Epstein committing the act of suicide in their custody while awaiting  trial on new sex trafficking charges. 
    The letter from the Bureau of Prisons is below:


https://sharylattkisson.com/2019/09/...stein-withheld

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Non-prosecution deal protecting Epstein’s alleged accomplices to remain: judge*

  By Emily Saul  
September 16, 2019
The secret non-prosecution agreement that shielded alleged  accomplices of dead pedophile Jeffrey Epstein will remain intact, a  Florida judge ruled Monday.
 U.S. District Judge Kenneth Mara also said that Epstein’s victims  were not owed any money following the government’s violation of the  Crime Victims’ Rights Act.
 Various accusers filed suit in 2008 after learning that feds cut a sweetheart plea deal with Epstein but failed to notify victims until after the fact.
 While Mara previously ruled that omission violated the law, he said in his Monday order that any further litigation was “moot,” given Epstein’s Aug. 10 suicide.

https://nypost.com/2019/09/16/non-pr...-remain-judge/

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> 


It's from dailybeast, so should wait for confirmation from other MSM.

----------


## timosman

> It's from dailybeast, so should wait for confirmation from other MSM.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?p=6835350




> 07-29-2019
> 
> *When Epstein Was Cosmos Bachelor of the Month*
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/when-j...r-of-the-month

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/jeffr...204155156.html

Some of the women accusing Jeffrey Epstein of sexual abuse say the late financier would send them to doctors who prescribed anti-anxiety or anti-depressant medications, gave them birth control, and screened them for sexually transmitted diseases.
Virginia Giuffre, who was recruited to give Epstein massages at age 16, told the Miami Herald in a disturbing report published Saturday that she was prescribed Xanax while she lived and traveled with Epstein for several years in her teens. 
What doctor in their right mind, who is supposed to protect their patients, gives girls and young women Xanax? Giuffre told the outlet.  
Another accuser, Sarah Ransome, explained that she had told a doctor about being sexually abused by Epstein, but the doctor merely responded by giving her lithium. 
[W]e looked so broken, Ransome said. But no one did anything.
Both Giuffre and Ransome settled lawsuits with the financier before his death in August, when he was found dead by suicide in a federal jail cell awaiting trial on sex trafficking charges. For years, prosecutors alleged, Epstein used others to recruit minor girls and young women for sex at his properties in New York, Florida, the Virgin Islands, New Mexico and elsewhere.

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/sta...235247637.html

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?p=6835350


Wow.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Strange story:

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...child-n1059966

----------


## UWDude

And just a few days later.... Here comes a whistleblower!!!
All clear guys, we killed him!

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> *Prince Andrew claims 2010 Jeffrey Epstein visit in NYC was to end friendship*
> 
> By Lee Brown   
>  October 6, 2019
> 
> Prince Andrew claims his scandalous 2010 trip to see Jeffrey Epstein  in New York was actually to end his decades-long friendship with the  depraved pedophile, according to a report Sunday.
> 
>  The Duke of York had been caught strolling in Central Park  with Epstein as well as peeking out the front door of his sprawling  Upper East Side mansion — even though Epstein had already done jail time  for sex with a minor.
> 
> ...


https://nypost.com/2019/10/06/prince...nd-friendship/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Executor  of Jeffrey Epstein’s estate – named in new lawsuit – was seen removing a  bag of items from the pedophile’s mansion the day after his suicide,  after millionaire had admitted to having ‘damaging’ dirt on high-powered  house guests

----------


## UWDude

> Executor  of Jeffrey Epstein’s estate – named in new lawsuit – was seen removing a  bag of items from the pedophile’s mansion the day after his suicide,  after millionaire had admitted to having ‘damaging’ dirt on high-powered  house guests


As soon as they heard epstein was dead, they sprung into impeachment action.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> As soon as they heard epstein was dead, they sprung into impeachment action.


They know what's coming and they want to claim it is all just political.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

When do the trials begin?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

British media seems bit too Clintons friendly:


This  Presidential connection was mostly papered over:





but this was worth a major headline:

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Foxnews these days has been publishing anti-MAGA stories, so exercise caution.





> *Published* 12 hours ago
> *Mysterious origins of Jeffrey Epstein's enormous fortune: New documentary raises questions*
> 
>          By         Matt London | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New doc questions source of accused sex-trafficker Jeffrey Epstein's enormous fortune*
> ...


https://www.foxnews.com/media/sex-tr...lth-fox-nation






Un-Related

https://fortune.com/2019/10/14/the-r...he-broadsheet/

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Setback for another MAGA ally:







> *Alan Dershowitz loses bid to dismiss Epstein accuser's defamation suit*
> 
> By Stephanie PagonesFOXBusiness
> 
> Harvard Law professor Alan Dershowitz on Pelosi's impeachment inquiry and the White House release of the Ukraine transcript.
> 
> A  judge has denied Harvard law professor Alan Dershowitz’s attempt to   block a defamation lawsuit filed by one of Jeffrey Epstein’s accusers,   who claims she was forced into a sexual relationship with the prominent   attorney, officials said. 
> "I will no longer be silenced. I will  no longer be shamed," said  Virginia Roberts Giuffre in a statement  following the Wednesday  appearance in Manhattan federal court. "I will  see Alan Dershowitz in a  court of law. But I am dismayed by the Court's  decision, in this case,  to deprive me of my counsel."


https://www.foxbusiness.com/money/al...efamation-suit


Related

*Jeffrey Epstein Raked In $200 Million After Legal and Financial Crises*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Epstein's bodyguard, Igor Zinoviev reverses previous statements on Epstein

----------


## devil21

> Foxnews these days has been publishing anti-MAGA stories, so exercise caution.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/media/sex-tr...lth-fox-nation


This fits with what I was directly told by someone with 1degree of separation from people that actually interacted with Epstein in financial matters.  His lifestyle was financed by the Wexners.  He didn't have control of any of the properties he used (planes, Little St. James, NYC house, etc).  That was all Wexner funded.  In that context, the article you posted sounds like the Wexners trying to distance themselves by claiming he "stole" from them instead of the more likely truth that they actively funded his "operation".

----------


## Swordsmyth

New York City’s former chief medical examiner insisted Wednesday that Jeffrey Epstein’s death was a homicide.
 Forensic pathologist Dr. Michael Baden was hired by the pedophile’s brother, Mark Epstein, to observe his autopsy after he was found hanged in his Manhattan lockup in August.


“I think that the evidence points toward homicide rather than suicide,” Baden insisted on Fox News Wednesday.
 “The brother is concerned that if [Epstein] was murdered, then other  people who have information might be at risk,” Baden insisted,  suggesting powerful players may have been involved in the death.
 “If they think he has information, his life could be in jeopardy.”
 Baden said there were signs of “unusual” activity “from day one” of  the autopsy, saying the wounds were “more consistent with ligature  homicidal strangulation.”
 Baden noted two fractures on either side of Epstein’s larynx, and one on the hyoid bone, above the moneyman’s Adam’s apple.
 “Hanging does not cause these broken bones and homicide does,” he insisted on Fox. “A huge amount of pressure was applied.”
 Baden also called for federal prosecutors to release the findings from DNA samples.


“They took fingernail clippings to see if there’s anybody else’s DNA  on it and that hasn’t been released, neither has information about whose  DNA is on the ligature out of torn strips of orange sheets,” he said.
 “Whoever made it has to have a lot of DNA on it and the brother has been asking for that from day one.”
 He also questioned the supposed “total breakdown in security,” with  the “extremely unlikely” coincidences of two guards falling asleep while  video cameras in Epstein’s cell and hallway were also not working.
 “Occasionally a guard falls asleep — never two guards at the same time,” he said on Fox.
 “The issue would be, did somebody come in and cause his death?”

More at: https://nypost.com/2019/10/30/famed-...-was-homicide/

----------


## RJB

BTW, in the case someone didn't know, Epstein didn't kill himself.

----------


## Krugminator2

I am entirely open to the idea that there is more to Epstein story.

I am not giving no weight to the words of a guy who thought OJ Simpson was innocent.




> In 1995, when O.J. Simpson was on trial for the murders of his former wife and her companion, Dr. Baden testified that evidence pointed to Mr. Simpsons innocence. He said that the timeline of Mr. Simpsons whereabouts that night would not have given him enough time to commit the murders.


 https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/30/n...ael-baden.html

----------


## Anti Globalist

> BTW, in the case someone didn't know, Epstein didn't kill himself.


Thats what all the Epstein memes keep telling me.

----------


## Danke

> I am entirely open to the idea that there is more to Epstein story.
> 
> I am not giving no weight to the words of a guy who thought OJ Simpson was innocent.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/30/n...ael-baden.html


OJ didn't do it.  His son Jason did.  OJ came on the scene after Jason called him for help.

----------


## Krugminator2

> OJ didn't do it.  His son Jason did.  OJ came on the scene after Jason called him for help.



I know you've said that before because some crackpot wrote a book with no evidence that wasn't entirely circumstantial whereas the evidence against OJ was an avalanche.  If OJ can't be convicted, then no one can be convicted with a confession or videotape.

Blood, hair, glove, footprints, 11 911 calls, had multiple stories about giant cut on his finger like chipping golf balls and then breaking a glass and said he bleeds a lot, suicide note and disguise in Bronco chase which happened after he didn't have guts to kill himself,  wife had  pictures of beatings in a safe deposit box just in case OJ killed her, he failed a lie detector, admitted to AC Cowlings that he killed his wife who told his manager who confirmed with OJ, etc. It is remotely possible there is another person. No possibility OJ wasn't involved.

----------


## Swordsmyth

New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio (D) on Thursday questioned the details surrounding the death of billionaire financier and convicted sex offender Jeffrey Epstein, saying, “Something doesn’t fit here.”
“It  just doesn’t make sense that the highest-profile prisoner in America,  you know, someone forgot to guard him,” de Blasio told reporters, Politico reports. “I want to understand, I think everyone wants to understand, what really happened.”
He  added: “I just don’t know what the nature of the death was. I just know  it should never have happened, and we still don’t have good answers.”


Donald Trump Jr. also was skeptical of the circumstances surrounding Epstein’s death, saying Thursday that “there’s a lot of coincidence there.”
"I'm  not going to say yes or no, but a guy who's there, he's magically dead  within hours of being off of suicide watch the two cameras that are on  him happened to go out,” he said on a podcast. “The two guards just  happen to. ... Man, it seems like a lot of coincidence.”

More at: https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brief...epsteins-death

----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/kbq225/status/1190795004333215744

----------


## eleganz

> Setback for another MAGA ally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.foxbusiness.com/money/al...efamation-suit
> 
> 
> ...



What are you talking about?  Hes admitted to being a liberal democrat and voted clinton.

----------


## sparebulb

> ......
> Bianco eventually  took a job at CBS after she was offered a good contract, but on  Wednesday the network fired her after receiving a phone call from her  former employer, rival network ABC, pinning her as the leaker.


Back in the good old days of college, we learned in Business Law that when a third party intervenes and convinces a party to breach a contract, then those two parties can be sued for that breach.

Well, now we have lots and lots of precedents of perversions of law, so the system always finds for the "right" people.

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Swordsmyth

*EPSTEIN MEDICAL EXAMINER DROPS AUTOPSY BOMBSHELL; No DNA Test Conducted to Confirm Epstein’s Identity*

----------


## pcosmar

> *EPSTEIN MEDICAL EXAMINER DROPS AUTOPSY BOMBSHELL; No DNA Test Conducted to Confirm Epstein’s Identity*


Yeah, well,,,

The Body was turned over to an Unnamed party before the autopsy..  I guess they got it back..

I suspect the Bastard is alive and well protected.  regardless of all the HYPE.

----------


## TheTexan

LOL conspiracy theories

----------


## dannno



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist

Daily reminder that Epstein didn't kill himself.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

David Duke, who supported MAGA 2016, seems to have turned on Jeffrey's highly respected attorney who was recently parised as a "great legal scholar" by MAGA POTUS in a tweet:






Related

David Duke supported Trump in 2016 and now  supports Ilhan Omar

*Kid-friendly Disney silent over spike of Jeffrey Epstein news report by subsidiary ABC News*

https://twitter.com/MattGertz/status...84946487132160





https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2...evils-advocate

----------


## PursuePeace

*Congressman cryptically spells out 'EPSTEIN DIDNT KILL HIMSELF' using first letter of 23 tweets*




> Republican Rep. Paul Gosar spelled out the phrase Epstein didnt kill himself using the first letter of each tweet in a string of 23 tweets.
> 
> The tweets spell out the phrase when read in reverse chronological order. The first tweet begins, Evidence of a link between foreign aid and political investigations simply does not exist. The longer this circus continues the clearer it becomes that @realDonaldTrump has done absolutely nothing wrong.

----------


## PursuePeace

..



> *Paul Gosar Retweeted Katie Hill*
> Youre surprised by me?  You single handedly taught an entire country a new word. #throuple And wth is up with that tattoo? Relax.
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> *Katie Hill*
> Verified account
> No like this actually happened. Real members of Congress tweeting out real conspiracy theories. In an acrostic no less. https://twitter.com/kyledcheney/stat...44726693535747 
> 7:05 PM - 13 Nov 2019

----------


## Swordsmyth

Federal prosecutors investigating Jeffrey Epstein’s death in a lower  Manhattan lockup offered plea deals to two correctional officers who  were guarding the pedophile, but the officers declined the deal, sources familiar with the probe told The Associated Press.
 News of any plea deal talks suggests prosecutors are mulling bringing  federal charges against officers at the Metropolitan Correctional  Center, where the multi-millionaire hanged himself in August.
 The guards are accused of failing to check on Epstein in his cell  every half hour, as they were required to do, and falsifying reports to  cover up their failure to do so.
 As part of the deal, authorities wanted the correction officers to admit they’d doctored the reports, The AP reported.
 After his death, as many as 20 correctional officers were slapped with grand-jury subpoenas, CNN reported at the time.

More at: https://nypost.com/2019/11/15/epstei...-but-declined/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Two correctional  officers responsible for guarding Jeffrey Epstein when he took his own  life are expected to face criminal charges this week for falsifying  prison records, two people familiar with the matter told The Associated  Press.The  federal charges could come as soon as Tuesday and are the first in  connection with Epstein’s death. The wealthy financier died at the  Metropolitan Correctional Center in New York while awaiting trial on  charges of sexually abusing teenage girls.
The  officers on Epstein’s unit at the federal jail in New York City are  suspected of failing to check on him every half-hour, as required, and  of fabricating log entries to claim they had. Federal prosecutors  offered the guards a plea bargain, but the AP reported Friday that the officers declined the deal.
The expected charges will be filed by federal prosecutors in Manhattan, who have been investigating Epstein’s Aug. 10 death.

More at: https://apnews.com/a442ac0894d0412cad9cb581d6cf5d56

----------


## RPtotheWH

Typical of TPTB, the wealthy and powerful are raping kids and here we will have 2 low-level nothingburgers paraded in front of us to take the fall.

----------


## Anti Globalist

My condolences to the families of the two security guards.  Their suicides will send a shock to our spines.

----------


## jon4liberty

> Typical of TPTB, the wealthy and powerful are raping kids and here we will have 2 low-level nothingburgers paraded in front of us to take the fall.


Yup....

This impeachment is to get both sides riled up and more divisive. Trump won't be impeached. These guys will take the fall. Epstein is in Tel Aviv enjoying retirement.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Epstein is in Tel Aviv enjoying retirement.


If that is confirmed, could create a major political crisis for NY leaders and possibly for well-funded GOPA leadership also.

*Law of Return: The Good Life of Criminal Suspects Who Flee to Israel*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*FBI Investigating "Criminal Enterprise" In Connection With Arrested Epstein Guards*

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/DewsNewz/status/1196850332376190978

----------


## Pauls' Revere

From Drudge

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...-investigation

Scotland Yard has defended its decision *to drop an investigation into claims of sex trafficking made against disgraced financier Jeffrey Epstein* by a woman who says she was forced to sleep with the Duke of York.
It comes after Virginia Giuffre, who alleged she was trafficked to the UK aged 17 to sleep with Prince Andrew, criticised the Metropolitan police for failing to subject her complaint to a full inquiry in 2015.
But Scotland Yard, which says it has liaised with “other law enforcement organisations”, explained *it concluded not to launch* a criminal investigation as it “would be largely focused on activities and relationships outside the UK”.
Giuffre claims she slept with Andrew three times, including in London in 2001 at the home of his friend Ghislaine Maxwell. A photograph showing the prince with his arm around the then teenager’s shoulder with Maxwell in the background has dogged him in recent weeks as controversy grows surrounding his involvement with Epstein following his disastrous BBC interview.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> From Drudge
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...-investigation
> 
> Scotland Yard has defended its decision *to drop an investigation into claims of sex trafficking made against disgraced financier Jeffrey Epstein* by a woman who says she was forced to sleep with the Duke of York.
> It comes after Virginia Giuffre, who alleged she was trafficked to the UK aged 17 to sleep with Prince Andrew, criticised the Metropolitan police for failing to subject her complaint to a full inquiry in 2015.
> But Scotland Yard, which says it has liaised with “other law enforcement organisations”, explained *it concluded not to launch* a criminal investigation as it “would be largely focused on activities and relationships outside the UK”.
> Giuffre claims she slept with Andrew three times, including in London in 2001 at the home of his friend Ghislaine Maxwell. A photograph showing the prince with his arm around the then teenager’s shoulder with Maxwell in the background has dogged him in recent weeks as controversy grows surrounding his involvement with Epstein following his disastrous BBC interview.


Since you linked to the original source please don't credit Drudge, Drudge sold out.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Since you linked to the original source please don't credit Drudge, Drudge sold out.


Did I miss something?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Did I miss something?



https://twitter.com/thedonaldreddit/...12572588519424

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Ricky Gervais Slams "Woke" Virtue-Signaling, Drops "Epstein Didn't Kill Himself" Joke At Golden Globes*

----------


## Swordsmyth

Surveillance footage capturing the outside of Jeffrey Epstein’s cell  during his first suicide attempt in July is gone forever, prosecutors  confirmed Thursday in a bombshell court filing.
 The revelation comes after Assistant US Attorney Jason Swergold told  White Plains federal Judge Kenneth Karas in December that the footage was missing — and then backtracked the next day, claiming it had been preserved.
 In a Thursday filing, Swergold admitted that the Metropolitan  Correctional Center had preserved footage amid the investigation — only  it was the wrong cell in the Lower Manhattan jail.
 “The Government has learned that the MCC inadvertently preserved  video from the wrong tier within the MCC, and, as a result, video from  outside the defendant’s cell on July 22 – 23, 2019 (i.e. the requested  video) no longer exists,” the letter reads.

More at: https://nypost.com/2020/01/09/footag...y-prosecutors/

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/dmills3710/statu...07054927093761

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status...01148697550849

----------

